# GROwMans 8 plant closet/ attic grow



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2009)

well hello everyone again.......

i decorated my closet today and it looks nice

the pictures pretty much tell all but you should know that anything in a pot is marijuana and everything else is well, everything else


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 24, 2009)

all sprouts have now popped the soil and have turned up toward the light

i germed using the paper towel method


pictures tommorow morning


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok 
i have been using expert gardener soil i have never had trouble with it before but now seeing that i have moved to florida the soil from these bags is shittty, to much bark and wood for my liking

ph is 6.8
temps are 75-79
many clones will be taken from these plants,
400 watt for flowering, plan to keep two mothers and the rest go for flower
Fox farm nutrients 
using big bloom at half strength right now. 
PICTURES IN ABOUT an hour


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2009)

well here they are


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2009)

haha whoops the last three are the same and are supposed to be the new sproutslol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

best of luck wit the new borns!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice little indoor garden you got going there.
When you say ph, is it of Soil, Pre water or Run off? I water at 7, and run off is 5.8, Im not sure with feed, as im changing which nuets I use this grow.
Wow your feeding them young!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2009)

lol thanks,
the soil is 6.8
yes i like to use the big bloom because it consists of mainly bat guano and worm castings,half strenth for now and full next week,
when they start about their third week i will introduce Grow Big and 
tiger bloom for flowering


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

subscribe man best of luck mate >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2009)

Day 5:
everything looks healthy 
switched the set up a bit 
TODAY I AM SWITCHING THE LIGHTS from 24/0 TO 18/6

i rigged the a/c unit in the attic up so that it blows right into the closet


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2009)

yes in the second to last picture you can tell i went right through the ceiling haha gotto fix that

i plan on super cropping all of these plants for maximum bud growth


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2009)

heres my equipment


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 26, 2009)

subscribed and just in time!

I cant wait to see these babies grow...I see ur gonna pull out the big guns for these!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow! lots of shits u got there lol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> subscribed and just in time!
> 
> I cant wait to see these babies grow...I see ur gonna pull out the big guns for these!


yes yyes, seedlings make me angry cause i cannot do anything with them except water and wait


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> wow! lots of shits u got there lol




too much money lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

I just spent a load of money i dont have on a setup lol, I know how ya feel.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> too much money lol


hehehehe nice !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> I just spent a load of money i dont have on a setup lol, I know how ya feel.


yeah man i really didnt realize how much i spent till i put it all together and added up the totallol


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## growman3666 (Jan 29, 2009)

my new grow box, i have used this before using the 400 watt mh painted full interior yesterday flat white

my babes are growing good watered fullstrength yesterday with big bloom and grow big


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 30, 2009)

everythings looking great mate, 
hopefully they're not too young for full strength nutes

good growing!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> everythings looking great mate,
> hopefully they're not too young for full strength nutes
> 
> good growing!



thanks man nahh they are full and healthy growing faster than they have the whole process. i plan on having another set of fan leaves by tommorow

thanks!!


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

Moved most plants into the new grow box
extraordinary growth in the past two days


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

good start man


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

420weedman said:


> good start man



thank you thank you got big plans awaiting on these freshlings


----------



## eightsecrun (Jan 30, 2009)

It looks like you know what u are doing. I am just wondering why you are using the nutes so early?
But it is a very good looking grow area. Subscribed


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

eightsecrun said:


> It looks like you know what u are doing. I am just wondering why you are using the nutes so early?
> But it is a very good looking grow area. Subscribed


i go by this schedule soilfeed.pdf (application/pdf Object) 
fox farm nutrients are the simplest i have ever used


----------



## eightsecrun (Jan 30, 2009)

That works than.


----------



## Steveo9632000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Subscribed, so you are using Grow Big and Big bloom. Are you following that PDF exactly or making any kind of changes?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Steveo9632000 said:


> Subscribed, so you are using Grow Big and Big bloom. Are you following that PDF exactly or making any kind of changes?


for now i follow exactly but i like to change things up a litlle bit when they start to get bigger, 
i also like to use mollases


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 31, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i go by this schedule soilfeed.pdf (application/pdf Object)
> fox farm nutrients are the simplest i have ever used


 
This is fine if you have no pre nuets in your soil, If you do, you dont need to feed for the first 4 weeks.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

I do belive welshie is talkin sense you shouldnt need to feed much during veg unless u veg for months >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## eightsecrun (Jan 31, 2009)

If I could get nutes right now I proble would be using the same one that growman is using.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

belive me ive burnt the shit out of many plants learning the hard way>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## eightsecrun (Jan 31, 2009)

trial and error. I have done the same thing with some of my earler grows


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

topped all plants that could be topped today 
no nutrient burn at all on any plant


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

looking good my friend, hows the soil serving your needs ?

be back l8er so if i dont answer, im getting something to eat quickly peace


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

DWR said:


> looking good my friend, hows the soil serving your needs ?
> 
> be back l8er so if i dont answer, im getting something to eat quickly peace


thanks man 

the soil is expert gardener
its making me mad because when i lived in missouri it did not have all the sticks and bark
i live in florida now and bought the same kind of soil but it has all kinds of shit in it and it makes me mad, doesnt seem to be affecting ph at all tho


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

eightsecrun said:


> trial and error. I have done the same thing with some of my earler grows




lol let me tell ya i have had a bad first grow lol look at these


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> belive me ive burnt the shit out of many plants learning the hard way>>>>>>>>>>>>


i have also had some bad nute burn but have never killed the plant from it tho


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 1, 2009)

lol that is not as bad as some of the first time grows that I have seen.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

haha i hear what your saying


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 1, 2009)

It is good that you you caught the nute burn and saved the plant.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

eightsecrun said:


> It is good that you you caught the nute burn and saved the plant.


yep thats when i found this site, i was freaking out. this was about a year ago almost 
i have had a couple grows since then and i plan on using advanced techniques with these plants including super cropping and maybe reveging


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 1, 2009)

That would work. 
I have seen some people do the reveging.
But I have not hurd of super cropping befor. I think that I will have to look into that a little bit.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

in the growfaqs under number 9 advanced techniques for experienced growers
in the pruning section


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

newest set up in the box


----------



## DWR (Feb 1, 2009)

heh, yeah those sticks dont look to inviting  Plants are looking healthy dude...


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 1, 2009)

I might have to change how I have my set up. Yours looks better than how mine looks.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

DWR said:


> heh, yeah those sticks dont look to inviting  Plants are looking healthy dude...


i know man isnt that some bullshit tho?
i mean in missouri that was my favorite and i wouldnt ever changge but now its shit
but hey at least soil ph is normal

well anyway been doing some more work


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

eightsecrun said:


> I might have to change how I have my set up. Yours looks better than how mine looks.



lol these rubbermaid boxes are cheap and very versatile


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 1, 2009)

Plants are looking good- I'll stick around for this one- subscribed!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> Plants are looking good- I'll stick around for this one- subscribed!


thanks man yeah good to have you


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

what a game


----------



## Steveo9632000 (Feb 1, 2009)

game was crazy man. Was happy to see that fitz turned it on. I was worried for a sec. Game was entertaining.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2009)

Steveo9632000 said:


> game was crazy man. Was happy to see that fitz turned it on. I was worried for a sec. Game was entertaining.


yeah i hate the steelers but what a great comeback by big ben


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 2, 2009)

interesting setup you got there ... im guessing you dont need to be covert 
i've seen some pretty decent yields with similar ... cant wait to see how u do


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2009)

420weedman said:


> interesting setup you got there ... im guessing you dont need to be covert
> i've seen some pretty decent yields with similar ... cant wait to see how u do




thanks man 
i do have one problem and that is that i will be moving in two months.
my buddy just gave me four purple haze seeds and those will be the ones i start when i get to the new place.

i am planning on just flowering some of these babies now and they should be ready by the time i move, i know the yeild will not be high but it is something i must do.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 2, 2009)

if you gotta move in 8 wks ... start flowering like yesterday


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 2, 2009)

good shit gman


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 2, 2009)

im back,its looking good


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> im back,its looking good



haha bout time


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> good shit gman


thanks man, how you been? still growing


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 3, 2009)

hell yeah im still growing man pics later today man>


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 3, 2009)

hey when pigs fly i stop growing haha


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

lift off failed u can still grow ^^


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> hey when pigs fly i stop growing haha



haha good shit, cant wait to see em


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> lift off failed u can still grow ^^




hhhaaaha damn rapid evolution


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

leavn them out of those boxes now ?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> leavn them out of those boxes now ?


they needed to be put into bigger pots and only two will fit in the box
they are 5 gallon pots


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

also painted the walls fully white where there were splotches and marks


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

GOOD STUFF MAN

should grow pretty flawless now m8 

good call on the walls, allways nice to have a clean setup, and nice fresh white walls D:


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> GOOD STUFF MAN
> 
> should grow pretty flawless now m8
> 
> good call on the walls, allways nice to have a clean setup, and nice fresh white walls D:



yesh 
i cant wait 
cant wait at all


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> yesh
> i cant wait
> cant wait at all


how long u plaing on vegin ?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> how long u plaing on vegin ?



well right now they are almost two weeks old 
im thinking a four week veg and they should be beautiful and bushy. 
i am moving out march 1 so i will have to transport them while 2 weeks in flower


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

im moving out in march aswell yihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

what strain have u got m8, couldnt find it on the first page


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> im moving out in march aswell yihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> what strain have u got m8, couldnt find it on the first page


no clue came from some fire my buddy pollinated,
i got 4 purple haze seeds on the wait until the move comes ooo yesh


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> no clue came from some fire my buddy pollinated,
> i got 4 purple haze seeds on the wait until the move comes ooo yesh



nice man...

i got to go back to sleep, smoked to much, cant barely keep my eyes open now


good night ^^


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> nice man...
> 
> i got to go back to sleep, smoked to much, cant barely keep my eyes open now
> 
> ...




good night my stoned friend


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

ya good night :0)


----------



## regal8r (Feb 3, 2009)

dude, no way...im using the same exact reflectors for my cfl's as the one on the right lol. i made them into oval shapes so that i could fit 2 lights per reflector though lol...weird.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just looked at your page, so far so good man....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

regal8r said:


> dude, no way...im using the same exact reflectors for my cfl's as the one on the right lol. i made them into oval shapes so that i could fit 2 lights per reflector though lol...weird.




LOL dome reflectors?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Just looked at your page, so far so good man....



thanks penny good to have ya


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 3, 2009)

That is truw it is a good grow.


----------



## regal8r (Feb 3, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> LOL dome reflectors?


yeah..theyre old as shit lol


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good shit bro, im subscribed.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

im waiting for more pics buddy :0)
things are ok so far :0)


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 3, 2009)

That is true. Update


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

eightsecrun said:


> That is truw it is a good grow.



thanks man 
cant wait till they start showing the two colas from the topping 
then they will become bushes


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Good shit bro, im subscribed.



haha thanks great to have ya aboard


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

clowdy said:


> im waiting for more pics buddy :0)
> things are ok so far :0)


haha too funny i give ya some pics if you want but the last pic update was this morning lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

well you all wanted an update well her it is.

transplanted all plants today into 5 gal. pots
watered with 1/2 strength big bloom and 1/2 strength grow big
colas are getting bigger on most but some are taking longer than expected


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lookin sweet grow man you got them under mh now?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin sweet grow man you got them under mh now?


yup 400watter baby


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

they are 1 week and 5 days old


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya I hot 2 400 wat ballast 1 takes mh conversion/hps and the other takes mh with a switch for hps too, no conversion needed.

On the grow I have posted I used 8 cfls 26 watt 6500k for veg and they still turned out sweet, short and bushy. For flowering nothin but 400 watt hps.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

so ur already puting them into flowering?if not why are u useing those nutes?
but they are looking nice


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 4, 2009)

clowdy said:


> so ur already puting them into flowering?if not why are u useing those nutes?
> but they are looking nice



big bloom is used all throughout the thegrow it contains bat guano and worm castings which help break up sodium build ups and other lock ups 
Tiger Bloom is the one i will be using for flowering

All are from the fox farm line


----------



## 2kstyle (Feb 4, 2009)

your plants look hot. try aim the fan towards the light bulb to blow away the heat from the bulb. Since the light is a 400 watter. good job man, keep up the vegging. I recomend to veg with the 400w mh and flower with the 400w hps. there is a significant difference in speed, size, girth, and internodal growth, when compared to cfl's or flourescent lighting. the draw back is the power, but you can have a lot more bud. just my reasoning. people will argue and agree with this. So it's up to you but grow big, more buds.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 4, 2009)

2kstyle said:


> your plants look hot. try aim the fan towards the light bulb to blow away the heat from the bulb. Since the light is a 400 watter. good job man, keep up the vegging. I recomend to veg with the 400w mh and flower with the 400w hps. there is a significant difference in speed, size, girth, and internodal growth, when compared to cfl's or flourescent lighting. the draw back is the power, but you can have a lot more bud. just my reasoning. people will argue and agree with this. So it's up to you but grow big, more buds.


i currently have three fans blowing at the bulb one oscillating on the plants and another on the plants and one more large onne at the closet door blowing cool air in,
cold day in florida today not supposed to get above 45 brrrrrr


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

i repped the wrong pics lol but there u go thats cannabis for ya lmao lookin nice dude


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> i repped the wrong pics lol but there u go thats cannabis for ya lmao lookin nice dude



lol thanks west, i have given you too much replol


update:

colas on all plants getting bigger by the day,
getting bushier by the day 
temps are perfect


----------



## chickscangrow2 (Feb 5, 2009)

GMAN! its dankie,
forgot my old passwordlol, how are you??!!
been so long 
loving the plants


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2009)

chickscangrow2 said:


> GMAN! its dankie,
> forgot my old passwordlol, how are you??!!
> been so long
> loving the plants


 
hey dankster 
imm good didnt get to see your harvest tho  kinda dissapeared on me
thanks on the plants they just hit two weeks


----------



## chickscangrow2 (Feb 5, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> hey dankster
> imm good didnt get to see your harvest tho  kinda dissapeared on me
> thanks on the plants they just hit two weeks



i know kinda had a little computer problem then harvested and forgot about riu
i did try the mollases and it seemed to boost the buds extraordinarily


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2009)

chickscangrow2 said:


> i know kinda had a little computer problem then harvested and forgot about riu
> i did try the mollases and it seemed to boost the buds extraordinarily


well shit did you get a digital camera yet???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2009)

updates coming tomorow


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

yay cant wait lol


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 5, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> updates coming tomorow


 
Shit I'll take pics tomorow I guess of jus the pistals.... I week more and they'll outstand ing.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Shit I'll take pics tomorow I guess of jus the pistals.... I week more and they'll outstand ing.


lol all double colas on each plant are coming in strong 
they actually reek so much that i can smell em from the living room and they arent even flowering


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

wow thats great lol
whats it smell like?


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 5, 2009)

Your funny Clowdy it smells like weed bro, I can smell mine in the living room also, but then you get use to the smell. When I leave and walk in the frin door bam I hit with the smell of dank. I absoloutly love it....


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

i know it smells like weed lol
but aloot of times they have different smells like skunky or fruity or what ever lol
i could smell my plant when i come into my room but it aint like a super smell right now :0(


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i know it smells like weed lol
> but aloot of times they have different smells like skunky or fruity or what ever lol
> i could smell my plant when i come into my room but it aint like a super smell right now :0(


you guys are funny
it smells like marijuana plant, i cant explain it but its definately different than bud smell


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

see thats what i want to know lol
:0)~


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 5, 2009)

clowdy said:


> see thats what i want to know lol
> :0)~


hah good shit man


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love them smell of them though man. The smell is not as bad at night, only when the lights are on.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

ya cuz ur somewhat cooking that smell with the heat from the lights :0)


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ya cuz ur somewhat cooking that smell with the heat from the lights :0)



yup i only smell it atday time but its especially strong right before the lights are about to go out


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 6, 2009)

well heres updates as promised
some hot spots were showing but i have erased all problems with the heat and have recovered


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 6, 2009)

Setup looks sweet, so what do you got 5 gal and 3 gal pots? Nice and bushy...... perfecto...


----------



## clowdy (Feb 6, 2009)

looking good very nice


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 6, 2009)

it does look very good


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 6, 2009)

good for a nice danky salad LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

is it my eyes or did u top one of thoses seedlings? The biggest one looks topped 
im bout week behinde u with my 5 lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> is it my eyes or did u top one of thoses seedlings? The biggest one looks topped
> im bout week behinde u with my 5 lol.



looking great west, no i didnt top any seedlings but i have made a big Decision and pictures will be up soon


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 7, 2009)

try fimming urs gman,i might have a few plants coming ur way in a couple weeks i put them in cups today


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> try fimming urs gman,i might have a few plants coming ur way in a couple weeks i put them in cups today


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

haha just kidding everyone i have decided to just veg a wee bit longer resorting back to the m/h


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

i took a clone off this plant to determine if it is a female or not it will be going into a dark cycle of 24 hours than into the light


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sweet, can't wait to see the outcome, fingers crossed...


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 7, 2009)

that works


----------



## clowdy (Feb 7, 2009)

good luck on that :0)


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Sweet, can't wait to see the outcome, fingers crossed...


i know i cant wait either thats my best one right now


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

alrite i got a problem, i got 6 fans on these bitches and the light is about 19 inches from the plants and its still 86 degrees in there any suggestions


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> alrite i got a problem, i got 6 fans on these bitches and the light is about 19 inches from the plants and its still 86 degrees in there any suggestions


put a fan outside the room and blow cooler outside air into the room.

works for me...

86 degrees is cuttin it close...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> put a fan outside the room and blow cooler outside air into the room.
> 
> works for me...
> 
> 86 degrees is cuttin it close...


i know anything ove 80 makes me anxious
florida is different than growing up north, when its cold up north just dont turn the heat on and it makes it perfect, but 80 degree weather sucks


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 7, 2009)

stoped or slow growth with that temp.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i know anything ove 80 makes me anxious
> florida is different than growing up north, when its cold up north just dont turn the heat on and it makes it perfect, but 80 degree weather sucks


gman is this in your house or outside? What are the surrounding temps like??

Try puttin the fan outside and run fresh air in and see if this helps...


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

nice growing. your set up is kinda like mine. looks like we both learned the same tricks.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> gman is this in your house or outside? What are the surrounding temps like??
> 
> Try puttin the fan outside and run fresh air in and see if this helps...


i got 78 inside its 65 outdside i got a sliding screen
open and a fan in the hallway


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> nice growing. your set up is kinda like mine. looks like we both learned the same tricks.


thanks randy yeah seems a bit of a temp problem is happening
plants look fine but it scares me


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> thanks randy yeah seems a bit of a temp problem is happening
> plants look fine but it scares me


My summer temps ran in the 90 + above ligth but with the ac vent and summer below the light was high 80's. It may have slowed growth but it grows.

My winter temp may be to cold 63ish at night 80+ day.

 just add a few fans


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> My summer temps ran in the 90 + above ligth but with the ac vent and summer below the light was high 80's. It may have slowed growth but it grows.
> 
> My winter temp may be to cold 63ish at night 80+ day.
> 
> just add a few fans




i got 6 man lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

eightsecrun said:


> stoped or slow growth with that temp.



but they are not slowing down they are taking off


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

well i got it down to 81


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> well i got it down to 81


if it grows fine maybe just watch it and don't try to fix what may not be broke. I have seen lots of diff. posts on temp and most end with I'll live with it.

good luck


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, love the set-up can't wait to see these ladies when they're mature. I'm deffinately gonna be watching for more! :O


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 7, 2009)

hey g man what really is the reason for fans???? also thanks for the rep


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 8, 2009)

The reason to have fans it to keep the lights and temptures down


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> hey g man what really is the reason for fans???? also thanks for the rep


the ambient blowing on the plants strengthens the stems and as eightsaid keeps temps down


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

TheSchwarts said:


> Wow, love the set-up can't wait to see these ladies when they're mature. I'm deffinately gonna be watching for more! :O


hows it goin? good to have ya


----------



## DWR (Feb 8, 2009)

Gave u 5 star rating, some stupid haters on riu huh ?


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 8, 2009)

gman when we gona go shark fishing there fucking everywhere right now


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

wut up wut up gman, so did you ever get the temps under control???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> gman when we gona go shark fishing there fucking everywhere right now


just went out with dave and got 200 mackeral today just me, 600 pounds all together 
just me and dave
same guys i used to go out with


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

DWR said:


> Gave u 5 star rating, some stupid haters on riu huh ?


 thanks man haha 
ya stupid people


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> wut up wut up gman, so did you ever get the temps under control???


tempsa re good, just went on the boat today and came home to find that the light was off, i was pissed i must have set the timer wrong this morning or something


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 8, 2009)

wow that sucks growman


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn that really sucks man, your not flowering though. What do you have them set at 18/6?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Damn that really sucks man, your not flowering though. What do you have them set at 18/6?


yeah, 18/6
i estimate the light was out for about 6 hours idk whatever weeell se what happens


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

good luck man....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> good luck man....


haha thanks 
i just smoked a fattttt spliff so im just ganna pretend like nothing ever happened and keep growing hah


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

Updates!! 
plants are looking alot better 
the two purple haze seeds that were germinated have popped 
the fire bagseed has turned upwards toward the light
plans to top again soon
and we caugght alot of fish today


----------



## clowdy (Feb 8, 2009)

damn that is a shit load of fish u got there :0)
and the plants are looking good too


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

clowdy said:


> damn that is a shit load of fish u got there :0)
> and the plants are looking good too


500 bucks in the pocket fromem too


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

NICE..... What do you guys do with all that fish????


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> NICE..... What do you guys do with all that fish????


sold them bitches


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL.... per pound? How much did you get????


----------



## clowdy (Feb 8, 2009)

ya how u got 500$ for em?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 8, 2009)

thats whats up


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

mackeral is a dollar a pound soo 500 pounds is good shit
we got 250 macks and them spots mixed in


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

cloudy said:


> ya how u got 500$ for em?


commercial lisence


----------



## clowdy (Feb 8, 2009)

thats great.
free money


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

costs alot of money to get the license
fishing for a living is not easy shit.
when fish arent biting then you arent making oney, and when the fish are there you have to know why theyre there, where theyre at and how long they will be there


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

eh clowdy that shit is def not easy, thers alot to hit and back braking pain....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> eh clowdy that shit is def not easy, thers alot to hit and back braking pain....


you dont even know im bout to go to sleep and its only 8:40 pm


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 8, 2009)

That is a good amount of fish.
Nice plants
Are you going to cover that cup with anything?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah the plant will be transplanted very soon before the roots can get long enough


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice grow and catch to boot!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

crackbaby said:


> Nice grow and catch to boot!


thanks man, whats goin on?


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

wut up wut up gman???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> wut up wut up gman???


not much man got some updates


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/cart

thinking about getting a 10 pack of this


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

it won't let me look at it, because I already have a cart waiting to be ordered. I will be ordering this friday.

So what is it man???

Also, I wish I had some updates, but my plany just keeps fluffin up. I will take more pics this friday....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> it won't let me look at it, because I already have a cart waiting to be ordered. I will be ordering this friday.
> 
> So what is it man???
> 
> Also, I wish I had some updates, but my plany just keeps fluffin up. I will take more pics this friday....



BIG BUD 10 pack for 35 bucks
i have always wanted to grow some big bud ever since my buddy came home with a jar full of it


----------



## regal8r (Feb 9, 2009)

man, i wish my plants were doing as good as yours  i feel they should be bigger than what they are right now..hopefully changing the light to 18/6 will kick them into a growth spurt lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

regal8r said:


> man, i wish my plants were doing as good as yours  i feel they should be bigger than what they are right now..hopefully changing the light to 18/6 will kick them into a growth spurt lol


lol it takes alot of time, effort, and money my biggest plant is almost three weeks the three others are two and half weeks and the smallers are little over a week


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 9, 2009)

it does take a lot of time.
Money on the other had takes more


----------



## regal8r (Feb 9, 2009)

heres the shorter of the 2







and the stretched one..notice the yellow tip..not sure what thats from..


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> BIG BUD 10 pack for 35 bucks
> i have always wanted to grow some big bud ever since my buddy came home with a jar full of it


NICE!!!!! this is my list

2 fem strawberry coughs
5 reg aurora indica
2 fem alaskin ice
2 fem blueberry skunk
5 fem northern bright

my totals$102


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am going to update with pics I just took also.....


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 9, 2009)

looking good,one of mine popped her head out today.that looks like some shitty soil,seems to be working though.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 9, 2009)

regal8r said:


> heres the shorter of the 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




wat kind of lights do u have??


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 9, 2009)

hey penny post up that site I am on my friends laptop. I want to show him that site


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> I am going to update with pics I just took also.....


ok post em up
i really want to get some fem alaskan ice but its so expensive


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> looking good,one of mine popped her head out today.that looks like some shitty soil,seems to be working though.


what kind is it??


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ pick and mix fem alaskin ice

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ pick and mix


BOTH GREAT WEBSITES.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> what kind is it??


That's not soil it's dirt LOL


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 9, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> what kind is it??


the sprout?????if so g13 supposedly


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> the sprout?????if so g13 supposedly


gmans reffering to your soil?????


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 9, 2009)

hey g man u dont mind if i show u my picks on ya page for my 5 beauties?


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 9, 2009)

i meant pics sorry typo


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> the sprout?????if so g13 supposedly


yup the sprout


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> hey g man u dont mind if i show u my picks on ya page for my 5 beauties?


of course man go for it


----------



## regal8r (Feb 9, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> wat kind of lights do u have??


when i first planted the seeds, i just set the pots next to the window, but now im running 4 23w 5500k cfl's. i have my lumatek 400w hps setup coming in the mail tomorrow though


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 9, 2009)

wher the picsat?? lol this is like the third time hes said he was gonna post em lol


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 9, 2009)

lol that is true growman


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> gmans reffering to your soil?????


 
i was reffering to his soil when i said it looked shitty,my soil is 1/3perlite and 2/3peat


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

Lookin fuckin sweet gman, I can't wait to see the outcome...

So whats the haps on the craps


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin fuckin sweet gman, I can't wait to see the outcome...
> 
> So whats the haps on the craps


day off today 
slept till 2 oclock 
hard ass week so far and its only tuesday lol


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

oh wow, they've grown. Beautyfull


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> oh wow, they've grown. Beautyfull


thanks dw yeah they are getting there and it hasnt even reached week three yet


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## regal8r (Feb 10, 2009)

looking good


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> thanks dw yeah they are getting there and it hasnt even reached week three yet


mind you, they are gona go crazy now...  with all those branches growin from the sides.. max 10 days and they'll be up to 20cms 

keep us posted with pics man


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> mind you, they are gona go crazy now...  with all those branches growin from the sides.. max 10 days and they'll be up to 20cms
> 
> keep us posted with pics man



oooo cant wait
pics will be up everyday


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> oooo cant wait
> pics will be up everyday


damn I wish I could post pics everyday, but buddin is a 3 day affair you know what I mean????


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> damn I wish I could post pics everyday, but buddin is a 3 day affair you know what I mean????



yeah man i hear ya,
hey you got 100%


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> oooo cant wait
> pics will be up everyday


 heh cool.. 



pennywise619 said:


> damn I wish I could post pics everyday, but buddin is a 3 day affair you know what I mean????



i dont know what u mean man ?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> heh cool..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant really see too much differences in a day, 
three days apart pictures on the other hand can be exciting


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> cant really see too much differences in a day,
> three days apart pictures on the other hand can be exciting



 word, but u will never be able to make a time lapse afterwards..


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> word, but u will never be able to make a time lapse afterwards..


very true i plan to do that, i havent been up to date on the everyday part but now i will be,
i havent really been up to par on explaining what i have been doing to them either LOL


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> very true i plan to do that, i havent been up to date on the everyday part but now i will be,
> i havent really been up to par on explaining what i have been doing to them either LOL



 well keep us up to par then m8. whats new ...  ?


----------



## potter99945 (Feb 10, 2009)

love the grow subscribed


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> well keep us up to par then m8. whats new ...  ?




well i have been laying off the grow big ever since the tips have been a littleburned, but have recovered well and are growing fine,


i really dont like the soil they are in because of all the sticks and bark and shit so i bought some top soil and some perlite for it.
bought a thermometer cause mine busted, ended up returning it for a ten nug


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

potter99945 said:


> love the grow subscribed



welcome aboard


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

update on the last page last post


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

Me too gman I am def subscribed, LOL.....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Me too gman I am def subscribed, LOL.....


LOL welcome aboard


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks man I feel wanted LOL


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

dixie says woof


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> well i have been laying off the grow big ever since the tips have been a littleburned, but have recovered well and are growing fine,
> 
> 
> i really dont like the soil they are in because of all the sticks and bark and shit so i bought some top soil and some perlite for it.
> bought a thermometer cause mine busted, ended up returning it for a ten nug


buy the plagroon soil m8... it serves me good, u might wana check it... lovely earth 

* edit * hey i hardly use nutes... so yeah the soil is great... or i dont use allot of nutes...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> buy the plagroon soil m8... it serves me good, u might wana check it... lovely earth
> 
> * edit * hey i hardly use nutes... so yeah the soil is great... or i dont use allot of nutes...


never heard of plagroon soil??


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> never heard of plagroon soil??


http://www.hydroleaf.com/hydroponics/plagron/royalty/mix/p-474.html

ive got the grow mix.


----------



## DWR (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.tradehydro.com/catalog/plagron-soil-products.html

better link with the packigin i got ....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

is there a way on that site to convert to USD


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

just watered with 1/2 strength grow big and big bloom,


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> dixie says woof


 
Pitbull mixed with what else???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

doberman pinscher


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

shes a horse


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

I bet she is, tall and sleek, but with the brendle colors, nice.....


----------



## DodgeDread (Feb 10, 2009)

looking really good too dude, good luck with the rest of the grow!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> looking really good too dude, good luck with the rest of the grow!


thanks man


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

Shes a nice lookin dog bro... Heres a pic of my lil brat back with the wifey in arizona.....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

anyone got opinions on how i should order seeds online
im thinking of sending a money order which site is reliable with money orders


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

Eh gman why woulden't you just pay with your credit card?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Eh gman why woulden't you just pay with your credit card?


shit scares me


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have paid with my credit/debit card plenty of times with no prob. The only prob I have had is 3 weeks for a shipment.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> I have paid with my credit/debit card plenty of times with no prob. The only prob I have had is 3 weeks for a shipment.


true true....


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

eh remember I just bought:

12 himaleyen gold fem
12 ww fem
12 NL fem

just the other day (monday). I still have not got them, but will update when I do.......


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> eh remember I just bought:
> 
> 12 himaleyen gold fem
> 12 ww fem
> ...


i got HG too .... im very impressed with the way the buds are looking


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> eh remember I just bought:
> 
> 12 himaleyen gold fem
> 12 ww fem
> ...


will you let me get like two of them ww, ill give you some sour d when it comes?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i got HG too .... im very impressed with the way the buds are looking


i have heard that hg is very interesting to grow


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

eh gman how many sour d's are you getting, and are they fem???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> eh gman how many sour d's are you getting, and are they fem???


prolly around 20 non fem


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i got HG too .... im very impressed with the way the buds are looking


 
Wow, I can't wait to grow them......

got any pics???


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> prolly around 20 non fem


Eh gman, how about I trade you WW 2 fems for 6 sd's.

at least your gaurenteed 2 fems, and I need to just try my luck.

With this grow I have now, I had 6 plants and 4 were males and 2 fems.

Sounds like a fair trade....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Eh gman, how about I trade you WW 2 fems for 6 sd's.
> 
> at least your gaurenteed 2 fems, and I need to just try my luck.
> 
> ...


how bout 6 for 3, at least that makes it even, and it is a 50-50 chance on the male/ female part
but if no i canthrow 6 for 2


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> how bout 6 for 3, at least that makes it even, and it is a 50-50 chance on the male/ female part
> but if no i canthrow 6 for 2


 
Let me think about it gman. My seeds should be here by next week sometime.

I will get back to you though I promise....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Let me think about it gman. My seeds should be here by next week sometime.
> 
> I will get back to you though I promise....


its cool take your time mine prob wont be coming for two


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

bet clowdy goes into riu depression, bet he wont be on near as much


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> bet clowdy goes into riu depression, bet he wont be on near as much


rui deppresion wow, thats sucks.....

He was cool while I new hi.....


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Wow, I can't wait to grow them......
> 
> got any pics???


ill take some new ones 2nite


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 11, 2009)

=o nice plants man. im jealous lol =D


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 11, 2009)

kellie420 said:


> =o nice plants man. im jealous lol =D


Don't be jelous...LOL


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 11, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> shit scares me


 
get a prepaid visa from the store


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 11, 2009)

growman3666 said:


>


 





sam would swallow dixie whole.hahaha


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 11, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> sam would swallow dixie whole.hahaha



hahha sure


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 11, 2009)

updates:

bitches are reeking


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

heres the himalayan gold


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 11, 2009)

kellie420 said:


> =o nice plants man. im jealous lol =D


lol thank you


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres the himalayan gold


Thanks for the pic man, plants are lookin sexy....


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 11, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> updates:
> 
> bitches are reeking


wut up gman??? Oh nice art for writing by the LOL.

This is why I love vegging so much, shit grows everyday.

GROWING=

VEG... HURRY HURRY
FLOWERING..... NOW WAIT....


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 11, 2009)

eh gman here is a reputiable place thats takes money orders and they have a pick and mix as well

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

Ya ya I know you've heard of it.... LOL


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 12, 2009)

very similar


----------



## DeweY (Feb 12, 2009)

Smoke A Doobie, Catch Some Trout,


----------



## DWR (Feb 12, 2009)

nice man  !!!!!!


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude, both your dogs look like twins LOL....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 12, 2009)

lol they do look very alike


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 13, 2009)

well gman here they are all lovely except the sick one i told u aboutthey r all dro plants however i fucked up and switched them around 1day now i dont know whats what stupid me but u can see clearly whos the sicko out the crew. i will be flowering in apx 2weeks and hope i can get my lil mini plant going


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 13, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> well gman here they are all lovely except the sick one i told u aboutthey r all dro plants however i fucked up and switched them around 1day now i dont know whats what stupid me but u can see clearly whos the sicko out the crew. i will be flowering in apx 2weeks and hope i can get my lil mini plant going


looks good man, just remember... dont get chip board wet


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 13, 2009)

From the looks of her. She looks like she is over watered. But than agion I am a blind leading a blind said by another person on a nother thread


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 13, 2009)

heres some new pictures


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lookin sweet gman.....


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 13, 2009)

they do look like they are doing well.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 13, 2009)

hey they are comin ou good :0)


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 13, 2009)

thank you plan to switch out soil tommorow


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin sweet gman.....


took the wors right out of my fingers lmao, keep it up mate


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> took the wors right out of my fingers lmao, keep it up mate


lol


updates:
looking good as ever,
could not ask for more healthier clones or seedlings










chronic b/seed





haze





haze


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 14, 2009)

hey gman i just checked my plant this morning after posting them pics yesterday and my sick plant is not looking good i cliped off the bad leaves tryin to keep it from spreading but not good man not good that was my sour d plant now that the bad leaves is off is ther some plant meds i can get like plant benedryl haha just jokin


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

i believe its some kind of deficiency still my man i just don't know of what type


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow they are turnin out really good!!! 
lookin in perfect health!

what strain?... didnt catch that one


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> wow they are turnin out really good!!!
> lookin in perfect health!
> 
> what strain?... didnt catch that one




all big ones were chronic bagseed

two seedlings are purple haze

i just put some tomatoe plants in there to some pictures coming up later


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 14, 2009)

oooo cool!!!
id love to see how bagseed grows turn out. they are prolly my fave
lookin forward to the purple haze as well!!!
knarley tomato plants.... beefsteak?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> oooo cool!!!
> id love to see how bagseed grows turn out. they are prolly my fave
> lookin forward to the purple haze as well!!!
> knarley tomato plants.... beefsteak?


thank you


i gots me some big boy,sweet 100, better boy, and early girl,

im about to have about 50 of em tho

lol so many seeds


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

wherre you been DW


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

bump this up






growman3666 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> updates:
> ...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

THE START OF SUPERCROPPING


----------



## boabbymac (Feb 14, 2009)

wow man nice grow!!!hats off to you my friend!!how long after supercropping are you planning on flowering??


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

im thinking one more round of supercropping in about a week and then off to flower with the clones too


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lookin A okay gman....


----------



## clowdy (Feb 14, 2009)

lookin nice
keep it up :0)


----------



## DWR (Feb 15, 2009)

hah, did that to my plant aswell a week ago, recoverd excellent.,... where i pressd hard on the stem, its a big fat circle there full of food pumperS  


looking good bro, keep that good work up ! lovely pics.. love it !


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

DWR said:


> hah, did that to my plant aswell a week ago, recoverd excellent.,... where i pressd hard on the stem, its a big fat circle there full of food pumperS
> 
> 
> looking good bro, keep that good work up ! lovely pics.. love it !



thanks everyone,
yep they gonna be some babes they are


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 15, 2009)

looking good bro.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks dude, going on the boat today


----------



## klmmicro (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweet looking grow! I was thinking about doing the stem squashing, but I keep looking at mine and I cannot bring myself too it!


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 15, 2009)

Lookin' great there, they've come along a lot faster than I would have expected!
Best of luck, checkin back again.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for stoopin by


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

grow grow grow, thats all you do.. haha

damn its good to be back on this site. its been way to long with work.

grow glad to see your still growing and keeping a steady soul for the smoke.

plants are looking better than great.




close your eyes and breath in, the scent of freedom.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> grow grow grow, thats all you do.. haha
> 
> damn its good to be back on this site. its been way to long with work.
> 
> ...



yesyesyes
freedom is great
how you been wheelchair man??


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> grow grow grow, thats all you do.. haha
> 
> damn its good to be back on this site. its been way to long with work.
> 
> ...





growman3666 said:


> yesyesyes
> freedom is great
> how you been wheelchair man??


Yeah how you both doin?


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> yesyesyes
> freedom is great
> how you been wheelchair man??


 
couldn't be happier at this time in my liffe.

scored a steady job with restoration and construction working 50-60 hours a week.

picking up my life , string by string, after a slought i got my self in..

feels great man..

you cant forget youth man, but i feel its driften now!


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah how you both doin?


 

greeting Mr. West.

how are thing mate?

how's the garden. you still on the same thread?


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> greeting Mr. West.
> 
> how are thing mate?
> 
> how's the garden. you still on the same thread?


my two active threads are the cheeses and alaskan ice in my sig if u fancy a squint?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> greeting Mr. West.
> 
> how are thing mate?
> 
> how's the garden. you still on the same thread?


 

helllo hello i am here


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

hello lol :0)


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

new pictures, man i can already see i am gonna have alot of tops


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lookin nice gman, I bet the smell is really kicken in now LOL.......

How many of those babies did you fem???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Lookin nice gman, I bet the smell is really kicken in now LOL.......


man you dont even know lol


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya, fuckin the smell really get pumpin at like 2 weeks, so how many of those babies did you fem? I see plenty of potential for madd growth....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Ya, fuckin the smell really get pumpin at like 2 weeks, so how many of those babies did you fem? I see plenty of potential for madd growth....


all of em have been topped at least two times, clones have been taken and they have been supercropped, i want to have a billion tops per each plant i like big nice colas


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

ya those are lookin nice


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats whats up man, I wish I had thr room for my current grow I would have femmed and topped all my babies, but limited space = limited colas........

It's all good at least 3-4 dry ounces is enough until I get to az, and I can't drive with all that shit n-e-ways LOL...


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

lol i hear ya there.
3-4 oz is good enough and should last u more then the drive there too :0)


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> thats whats up man, I wish I had thr room for my current grow I would have femmed and topped all my babies, but limited space = limited colas........
> 
> It's all good at least 3-4 dry ounces is enough until I get to az, and I can't drive with all that shit n-e-ways LOL...


yah man i hear ya, i cant even think to know how many colas i can get, im thinking att least 20 per plant


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

clowdy said:


> lol i hear ya there.
> 3-4 oz is good enough and should last u more then the drive there too :0)


is a long drive tho


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

ya i hear ya but still should have enough to last the ride and then some.
u would have to be smokin constanly all the way there over and over again lol.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 15, 2009)

I only plan on rolling 3-4 blunts and keepin an ounce under the dash and rolling out like that. The 2-3 other ounces will be left behind, unless I can send it home anynomously.......


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 15, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> yah man i hear ya, i cant even think to know how many colas i can get, im thinking att least 20 per plant


Are you going to trans into 5 gal buckets, I can see 20 strong colas happening.....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 15, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Are you going to trans into 5 gal buckets, I can see 20 strong colas happening.....


yes when i move on the 19th i will have a shed to grow in and i will have to transplant
i might have to flower then too even tho i dont want too


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

what? leaveing weed behind?thats crazy.
hey u could always send it to ur house not useing any of urs names .
just mak up a name and make up a place where u sent it from.
this way if anything ever happen u could always denie it hey no one by that name lives here.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 15, 2009)

clowdy said:


> what? leaveing weed behind?thats crazy.
> hey u could always send it to ur house not useing any of urs names .
> just mak up a name and make up a place where u sent it from.
> this way if anything ever happen u could always denie it hey no one by that name lives here.


Thats exactly what I was thinking of doing bro..... Good shiyznit.....


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 16, 2009)

Beauty!
They're looking so big and healthy gman,
I can't wait to see those babies mature!
Hope they all turn out to be gorgeous ladies!

Oh and congrats pennywise on the activity award!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 16, 2009)

TheSchwarts said:


> Beauty!
> They're looking so big and healthy gman,
> I can't wait to see those babies mature!
> Hope they all turn out to be gorgeous ladies!
> ...



thanks man yeah i m hoping for some nice ladies here 
cant wait,
thanks for stopping by


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 16, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> couldn't be happier at this time in my liffe.
> 
> scored a steady job with restoration and construction working 50-60 hours a week.
> 
> ...





i bet man good deal.
leaving the parties behind now?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 16, 2009)

pictures are here


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 16, 2009)

eh gman what else you growin??? I see tomatoes for sure.....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 16, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> eh gman what else you growin??? I see tomatoes for sure.....


tomatoes basil flowers oregano all kinds of shit man you know how it goes when you get the urge to grow something


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hell ya gman I totally understand you man, I can't wait to get to AZ I'm going to gro all kinds of crazy shit......


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 16, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Hell ya gman I totally understand you man, I can't wait to get to AZ I'm going to gro all kinds of crazy shit......



yeah man i love having a fresh supply of kitchen herb


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 16, 2009)

I hear you gman...


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

I like 1 herb more than any thing else tho, basil wont stop me spazing out lmao.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 17, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> pictures are here


 
Plants are looking health growman.

Just one observation your floor could do with a clean, you dont want nasty mites & bugs setting in mate. (ment in a nice way)


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

lol I should take note of that too lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Plants are looking health growman.
> 
> Just one observation your floor could do with a clean, you dont want nasty mites & bugs setting in mate. (ment in a nice way)



thanks welsh good idea


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

oh my.... those plants are growing man !  


good work


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 17, 2009)

More pictures


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

They all perkd up man ! Beautyfull 

* edit * u know those leafs that are half dead, or are gona die anyways... I personaly like to snip them off... dont know if its bad or not... but u wont use them in future anyways.. might boost the growing up.

or might stun it like ppl say.. i think it wont.. just a kind opinion man. dont do it  hahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> They all perkd up man ! Beautyfull
> 
> * edit * u know those leafs that are half dead, or are gona die anyways... I personaly like to snip them off... dont know if its bad or not... but u wont use them in future anyways.. might boost the growing up.
> 
> or might stun it like ppl say.. i think it wont.. just a kind opinion man. dont do it  hahahaaaaaaaaa



wait the leaves on the clones you mean???


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 17, 2009)

yo gman looking good im depressed my white widow/kush plant died(i called it white kush) i think it had cancer or something lol! whats the deal with the tying of the plants> i wanna try that if it makes something better


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 17, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> yo gman looking good im depressed my white widow/kush plant died(i called it white kush) i think it had cancer or something lol! whats the deal with the tying of the plants> i wanna try that if it makes something better



when you super crop or tie down it opens up all of the internodal growth directly to the light making them get big enough to be a new top


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 17, 2009)

ohh shit well did u see my pics i sent u. is it too late for me to try that? i send pics again if u want. i got a couple plants thats kinda medium size i wanna try wit


----------



## DWR (Feb 17, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> wait the leaves on the clones you mean???


all the leafs with that nute burn on the edge... 












see the leaf nute burn.. take it off.. 







those big chunky leafs have served there needs  

and those bottom leafs  the bigger ones 








at the back and at the bottom i can see some unhealthy leafs u can cut away..


-

i like doing it... just looks nicer.. dunno if it helps


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 17, 2009)

sissors work good for removing that yellow stuff off the leaves 

i weekly run my hands through the plants and the dead shit just drops off .... but they are 2ft tall ... on small ones every leaf helps untill a certain point....by that time it will easily fall off if u tap it


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 17, 2009)

personally i wont cut my leaves off so they suck all the life outta them. hahaha so i just let them fall off

its cool how people grow differently, theres so many ways people have their little secret ways hahaha
sorry im high as hell! LOL

the plants are growin so fast man! awesome as always =)


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 17, 2009)

yea DWR is right

now is the time to start trimming, those bottom leaves will only last another 2 weeks or so, and the energy they will use to grow will be greater than the energy they will help to produce.

dont trim away a whole lot, but the plant does need to focus its energy on new growth at this point


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 17, 2009)

i wanna see a pic of the whole closet


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trip out, I never noticed the nute burn. I guess I wasn't looking close enough, good call. Also, I can actually see where you pinched your babies for super cropping, fuckin sweet man...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 18, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> ohh shit well did u see my pics i sent u. is it too late for me to try that? i send pics again if u want. i got a couple plants thats kinda medium size i wanna try wit


yeah man try it out it helps a bunch


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> sissors work good for removing that yellow stuff off the leaves
> 
> i weekly run my hands through the plants and the dead shit just drops off .... but they are 2ft tall ... on small ones every leaf helps untill a certain point....by that time it will easily fall off if u tap it


thanks guys i did a little trimming yesterday and got some new pictures


----------



## DWR (Feb 18, 2009)

good stuff m8


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 18, 2009)

hey gman what the f*** is pinching to make more buds? and i tied down 2 of my plants will post pics to see if i did it right! thanks for the advice. anything to smoke more haha


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 18, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> hey gman what the f*** is pinching to make more buds? and i tied down 2 of my plants will post pics to see if i did it right! thanks for the advice. anything to smoke more haha


basically what you do is pinch the branch that you want to super crop in the midle until the pulp squishes in your hand then it should be easy to bend the rest of the branch over


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 18, 2009)

ok i did that on one of my plants so lets see what happens. thaNks again! man i cant wait to smoke lol. today is my bday so u know im high ass hell right now. roll it up n smoke man.


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 18, 2009)

ok i got a question what if i tie my plant down from the top just to expose the center and middile section! is that the same as tying down the branches? or will that fuck up the growing


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 18, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> ok i did that on one of my plants so lets see what happens. thaNks again! man i cant wait to smoke lol. today is my bday so u know im high ass hell right now. roll it up n smoke man.


Wut up bro..... Happy bday


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 18, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> thanks guys i did a little trimming yesterday and got some new pictures


 

nice how many u got all together


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 18, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> ok i did that on one of my plants so lets see what happens. thaNks again! man i cant wait to smoke lol. today is my bday so u know im high ass hell right now. roll it up n smoke man.


fuck man today is my birthday too puff puff pass to you


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy bday mine was on the 16th props to all the aquarius's LOL


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 19, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Happy bday mine was on the 16th props to all the aquarius's LOL


lol im on that line


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> fuck man today is my birthday too puff puff pass to you



happy birthday man ! ... today is also me & fiances anniversary.
Saturday is her b-day


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> happy birthday man ! ... today is also me & fiances anniversary.
> Saturday is her b-day


wow man lots of people with celebrations this month
happy anniversary and birthday to her 
and many more to come


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 19, 2009)

hell yeah i guess feb is a smoking month haha thanks for the wishes ya! i got pics later of my plants for ya


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 19, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> hell yeah i guess feb is a smoking month haha thanks for the wishes ya! i got pics later of my plants for ya


 

every month is a smoking month


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> fuck man today is my birthday too puff puff pass to you


Ha ha It was my girlfriends birthday on the 19th too, two of my cats were 2 on the 17th and my birthday was on the 30th of jan lol. The plants i put in for my birthday ended up being good for hers lol typical. Happy birthday for yesterday groman dude 


captcannabis420 said:


> every month is a smoking month


every day is shmoking day


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 20, 2009)

yea west u got a point! everyday is a smoking day.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 20, 2009)

hello hello everybody i just moved and i have a new setup, all large plants are now in flowering, they were supercropped once again.

they are in the back shed and will finish there, the little ones and clones were put in a great spot i just do not have a camera right now so pictures will be sunday ish


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

glad the move went well man. Seems like everyones updatin sunday, lol i updated today haha


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 20, 2009)

Everythings lookin' great gman, how many main heads you got on the ones flowering?
Can't wait to see the new pics!

Oh by the way, Happy late birthday!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

pictures later today 

we had a little problem
my girlfriend decided to clean the rest of the new shed out and found an old can of bugspray, without thinking tested it and it went right into the fan and hit a couple of the plants 
i misted the plants thoroughly and got most off but some spotting occured,
moderate to major damage on the the younger plants


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

25 more seeds germinating at the moment


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

preflowers are showing on all plants just undistinguished at the moment


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

Strong looking male preflowers on this one now


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah males ive grown in the past have been really nice strong plants just wasnt wot i was looking for at the time lol.


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> pictures later today
> 
> we had a little problem
> my girlfriend decided to clean the rest of the new shed out and found an old can of bugspray, without thinking tested it and it went right into the fan and hit a couple of the plants
> ...


Oh no.
I'm sorry to hear such a terrible thing happened to your plants. 
I wouldn't baby them too much, don't
wanna subject 'em to any more stress.
I say just smoke a joint and relax, they'll probably pull through


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 21, 2009)

Such a beautiful ass plant to turn out male! Maybe you could get some pollen offa him and do something with that?


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> pictures later today
> 
> we had a little problem
> my girlfriend decided to clean the rest of the new shed out and found an old can of bugspray, without thinking tested it and it went right into the fan and hit a couple of the plants
> ...


Wut gman, sorry to hear about the bug repellant, but they should recover. Just be glad you didn't have buds LOL......... 

So, ya got a male huh??? That sucks man. You can usually spot the males during veg, because they are always bigger and bushier. Although, this didn't happen during my current grow. The biggest bushiest plant turned out to be a bad ass female.........


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> 25 more seeds germinating at the moment


*bump this up*


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah guys its they will be fine but i hate unnecessary interruptions


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> *bump this up*


Het gman did you get your seeds yet???

If so, do you still want to trade???


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> 25 more seeds germinating at the moment



Cool deal bro! Which ones did you get again?
I got 17 sprouts so far, fingers crossed that the rest will pop! All of them have popped except my Red Devils-grrrrrrr!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> Cool deal bro! Which ones did you get again?
> I got 17 sprouts so far, fingers crossed that the rest will pop! All of them have popped except my Red Devils-grrrrrrr!





yea man nothing but fire bagseed


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> yea man nothing but fire bagseed



Yea, but sometimes fire bagseeds can turn into inferno!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> Yea, but sometimes fire bagseeds can turn into inferno!


yeah man like all kinds of colors too


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

pictures 
crappy pictures crappy camera phone


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 21, 2009)

From what I can see they look like they're doing great, did notice that that little one looks a little spotty.
Was that one that was subjected to the bug spray? Doesn't look that serious though.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah i caught it before it could do any real damage, i think i have spotted another male and im thinking three females

all plants have shown preflowers


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 21, 2009)

What do you plan on doing with the males, you just going to axe them or ya gonna keep them?


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2009)

pollinate, pollinate like a dyslexic darlec


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 22, 2009)

They are lookin decent bro! What kinda floros are those?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> They are lookin decent bro! What kinda floros are those?



2 6500k 48 daylight bulbs
2 shop lights(2 bulbs per light)
6 cfls 6500k
1 400 watt hps


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

grow aborted 
hard core neighbor problems
what a fucken shame
aint the first time either 
25 seeds germing for an out door grow, 
went scoping today and found a badass spot
requires some walking tho so does anyone have any suggestions on how to get soil there, i cant just walk in with a bag of soil


----------



## Inthesmoke (Feb 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> all the leafs with that nute burn on the edge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are your leaves wet? Moisture on the tops of leaves can cause burns


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 22, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> grow aborted
> hard core neighbor problems
> what a fucken shame
> aint the first time either
> ...


Damn that sucks man. Now you need to guarilla grow LOL. I would just put soil in a back pack and pretend that I am going hiking LOL....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Damn that sucks man. Now you need to guarilla grow LOL. I would just put soil in a back pack and pretend that I am going hiking LOL....


or carry a fishing pole with a back pack and it could be my taclke bag


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 22, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> or carry a fishing pole with a back pack and it could be my taclke bag


Perfect disguise, but you will need to make a few trips....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Perfect disguise, but you will need to make a few trips....


and it is quite far lol


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Feb 22, 2009)

That's hard luck bro, what happened with the neighbors?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

weedaweedaweed said:


> That's hard luck bro, what happened with the neighbors?



they seen that shit so they threatened to call the cops if i didnt remove em
they are going outdoors and will be continued in this journal if they pull through


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 22, 2009)

damn gman u always got bad luck. with either neighbors or landlord. lol well hope all goes well


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> damn gman u always got bad luck. with either neighbors or landlord. lol well hope all goes well


i know its fucked up


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man, good luck in the great outdoors


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 22, 2009)

WTF! Can't people just support the damn cause or just mind their own business!

That sucks bro! Sorry bout the bad luck! 

Ur fishin pole idea sounds kosher. Maybe get a decent sized duffel bag and load the dirt up in that to make less trips?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> WTF! Can't people just support the damn cause or just mind their own business!
> 
> That sucks bro! Sorry bout the bad luck!
> 
> Ur fishin pole idea sounds kosher. Maybe get a decent sized duffel bag and load the dirt up in that to make less trips?



i would do that cause its a good spot, i have a lot of trekking through suburb to get to the woods so id say i pass over 500 houses on the way there


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 22, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i would do that cause its a good spot, i have a lot of trekking through suburb to get to the woods so id say i pass over 500 houses on the way there



Then duffel bag the shit out of it!

You aint gotta worry about any passer bys findin ur spot?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> Then duffel bag the shit out of it!
> 
> You aint gotta worry about any passer bys findin ur spot?


no way its way back there,
but hey i salvaged the plants i got right now and they were 4 days in flower whats gonna happen to them when they get out doors


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 22, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> no way its way back there,
> but hey i salvaged the plants i got right now and they were 4 days in flower whats gonna happen to them when they get out doors



Where u livin at now? What's the weather like?

If it's decent then they will probably finish off flowering, I mean we got a bit of time before the days start gettin longer and what not....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 22, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> Where u livin at now? What's the weather like?
> 
> If it's decent then they will probably finish off flowering, I mean we got a bit of time before the days start gettin longer and what not....



north florida man its getting nice


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gman in florida right now should be the perfect time....


*CANNABIS GUERRILLA GROWING*
Guerrilla farming refers to growing cannbais away from your own property, or in a remote location of your property where people seldom roam around. or simply growing cannabis ( marijuana ) in the wild. It is possible to find locations that for one reason or another are not easily accessible or are privately owned.
Try to grow your cannabis off your property, on adjacent property, so that if your plot is found, it will not be traceable back to you. If it is not on your property, nobody has witnessed you there, and there is no physical evidence of your presence (footprints, fingerprints, trails, hair, etc.), then it is virtually impossible to prosecute you for it, even if the cops think they know who it belongs to.





Never admit to growing cannabis, to anyone. Your best defence is that your just passing thru the area, and noticed something you decided to take a look at, or carry a fishing pole or binoculars and claim fishing or bird watching.
Never tell anyone but a partner where the plants are located. Do not bring visitors to see them, unless it is harvest time, and the cannabis plants will be pulled the same or following day.
Make sure your cannabis plants are out of sight. Take a different route to get to them if they are not in a secure part of your property, and cover the trail to make it look as if there is no trail. Make cut backs in the trail, so that people on the main trail will tend to miss the cut-back to the grow area. Don not park on the main road, always find a place to park that will not arouse suspicion by people that pass on the road. Have a safe house in the area if you are not planting close to home. Always have a good reason for being in the area and have the necessary items to make your claim believable.
Briar and poison oak patches are perfect if you can cut through it. Poison Oak must be washed away before an allergic reaction takes place. Teknu is a special soap solution that will deactivate poison oak before it has time to create a reaction. Apply Teknu immediately after contact and take a shower 30 mins. later.
Try to plant your cannabis plants under trees, next to bushes and keep only a few plants in any one spot. Train or top the plants to grow sideways, or do something to prevent the classic christmas tree look of most plants left to grow untrained. Tying the top down to the ground will make the plants branches grow up toward the sun, and increase yield, given a long enough growing season. Cannabis Plants can be grown under trees if the sun comes in at an angle and lights the area for several hours every day. Cannabis ( marijuana) Plants should get at least 5 hours of direct sun every day, and 5 more hours of indirect light. Use shoes that you can dispose of later and cover your foot prints. Use surgical gloves and leave no fingerprints on pots and other items that might ID you to the fuzz...in case your plot is discovered by passers by.
Put up a fence, or the chipmonks, squirles and deer will nibble on your babies until there is nothing left. Green wire mesh and nylon chicken fencing net work great and can be wrapped around trees to create a strong barrier. Always check it and repair every visit you make to the garden. A barrier of fishing line, one at 18" and another at 3 feet will keep most deer away from your crop.
Gopher Granola is available for areas such as the N. CA mountains, where wood rats and gophers will eat your crop if given any opportunity to do so. The best fence in the world will not keep rats away from your plants! Do not use soap to keep dear away, it will attract rats! (The fat in the soap is edible for them.) Put the poison grain in a feeder than only small rodents can enter, so that birds and deer can not eat it. Set out poison early, before actual planting. The rats must eat the grain for several days before it will have any effect on them. Ultimately, you may find it is easier to grow in a greenhouse shed in your own backyard rather than try to keep the rats from eating your outdoor plot.
When growing Cannbais in a guerrilla fashion away from the house, in the wild, water is the biggest determining factor, after security. The amount you can grow is directly proportional to the water available. If you must pack-in water, carry it in a backpack in case your seen in-route to your garden; you will appear to be merely a hiker, not a grower.
Transporting vegatative starts to the growing area is a most tricky aspect of growing outdoors. Usually, you will want to start plant indoors, or outside in your garden, then transport them to the grow site once they are firmly established. It may be desirable to first detect and separate males from females so that no effort of transporting/transplanting/watering males is incurred.
One suggestion is to use 3" rockwool cubes to start seedlings in, then put 20 of them in a litter pan, cover it with another pan, and transport this to the grow site. The cubes can be planted directly into soil. If spotted inroute to the grow area, burying a dead cat may be a good excuse for being in the area. Few people would demand to see the rotting corpse!
One outdoor grower we know has given up on seeds. He has several strains he likes to clone, so he starts 200 clones in his closet, then transports them outdoors in boxes to the grow site. No males, no differentiation, no weeding, no germinating seeds, no genetic uncertainties, no crops grown for seed, no transporting/transplanting/watering plants your just going to pull up later, no pollination nightmares, no wasted effort!
though seeds still are the mopst popular method of guerrilla growing as cloning has its own problems we recomend using a strain like PPP or holand's hope


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh yea N Florida- you'll be good... They should finish up with flowering right before or around the time the spring planting season comes thru....

They may go into a bit of shot with the climate change from indoors to ut- but they should pull thru- good luck with that bro!


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 22, 2009)

Eh gman keep us posted with pics, I bet you'll have a fuckin a okay harvest man.... I can't wait to see the turn out LOL...


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2009)

cant u stick half a bag of compost in a ruck sack on ya back? Bad shit bout ur hardcoore neighbours man that sucks salty hairy ones man.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 23, 2009)

got all suspected females out in the woods,
i hope i did this right; i dug a bout a 5 gallon hole and filled it with perlite and soil
the plants are not looking great because of the unexpected decision to put them outside after they had already been in the trash for at least 6 hours,
all plants have to be held up with sticks, hopefully i did this right and they will pull through


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2009)

any pics??


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> any pics??



nope not for bout 11 days lol
but im hoping and praying because these smelled so fire


----------



## chickscangrow2 (Feb 24, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> nope not for bout 11 days lol
> but im hoping and praying because these smelled so fire



WTF Growmanhow many times this gonna happen?
hope they pull through


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 24, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> grow aborted
> hard core neighbor problems
> what a fucken shame
> aint the first time either
> ...


 
wat exactly happend???


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 24, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> wat exactly happend???



fucken neighbor seen em and said if you dont get rid of em im gonna call somebody


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> they seen that shit so they threatened to call the cops if i didnt remove em
> they are going outdoors and will be continued in this journal if they pull through


what a bunch of fucking dicks, this is why you get a 10ft fence around your entire property. and just paint "FUCK YOU" on ur neighbors side.

they see you in the shed from their property or they come over to be nosy ?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> what a bunch of fucking dicks, this is why you get a 10ft fence around your entire property. and just paint "FUCK YOU" on ur neighbors side.
> 
> they see you in the shed from their property or they come over to be nosy ?



we just moved in and they were being extremely nosy



im gonna leave to the new spot here in a little bit i will tell you all if they survived through the night, they werent looking to good with major root damage


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> we just moved in and they were being extremely nosy
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna leave to the new spot here in a little bit i will tell you all if they survived through the night, they werent looking to good with major root damage



need help moving in guys ?
lemme look at all your stuff, whats that ... POT [email protected][email protected][email protected] OMG call the mayor ! its REEFER MADNESS [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 24, 2009)

420weedman said:


> need help moving in guys ?
> lemme look at all your stuff, whats that ... POT [email protected][email protected][email protected] OMG call the mayor ! its REEFER MADNESS [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#



exactly....
bullshit......


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 24, 2009)

damn gman u got the worst luck at growing around your home first ya aunt then neighbors. i would of told them fuck u mind ya bizz then planted that shit in they yard so when the police came u can look at them and laugh haha. so whats next after the forest. you should just build a growbox stick it in the closet vent the shit outside and your done no smelly house no suspicion. hope all goes well sorry


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

did you say anything to them ? .. like... are you fucking kidding me ?
i personally would have gotten them off my property b4 they had a chance to see anything.

horrible way to start off in your new house, id be thinking REVENGE ... 

im the type of guy who remembers and pays you back ! maybe not today, tomorrow , or even next week .... but its coming !
i remeber in HS, some shit would run in the hall and punch me in the back and run away... and then it would be like a week or 2 later come up to them with out much people around and give it to them back x 2 ... and they be like "WTF ?? was that for "


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 24, 2009)

hahahaha exactly weedman exactly. payback is a bitch i say plant a plant in they yard and call police on them. then start throwing all yo empty nutes in they garbage dutch guts and so on just to fuck with them till they say we give up. i love fuckin with nosey neighbors


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 24, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> fucken neighbor seen em and said if you dont get rid of em im gonna call somebody


 
why werent they inside?????


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Nosey bloody neighbours 





Hope they pull through for you


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 24, 2009)

went andchecked on em today and the best feale looks like its gonna fully recover,
as for the other, bad news,
both purple haze have survived and one female clone has survived too
20 seeds have now cracked and will be put into the home soon


----------



## potter99945 (Feb 24, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> fucken neighbor seen em and said if you dont get rid of em im gonna call somebody



sorry to hear about you getting caught too

hope they do well in the wild


----------



## peacemane420 (Feb 24, 2009)

damn good luck

you need to be fuckin careful


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 24, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> damn good luck
> 
> you need to be fuckin careful


do you mean by keeping them in the woods?


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 24, 2009)

eh gman, just make sure no one sees you going back there. You could do it at night and bring a green flashilight or a green led light...


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> eh gman, just make sure no one sees you going back there. You could do it at night and bring a green flashilight or a green led light...



i think im all good man i have been scoping the place out for the past couple days,
the place is packed with old people, there are so many miles of woods that extend back from the suburbs that its crazy
i think i am in luck


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 25, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i think im all good man i have been scoping the place out for the past couple days,
> the place is packed with old people, there are so many miles of woods that extend back from the suburbs that its crazy
> i think i am in luck


 
gam, just remember to take some pics, I know this is going to be a massive grow, and your plants are going to be HUGE. Man I would love to gaurilla grow, that would be the shit......


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried to +rep you on my grow and yours, but they wont let me. I reallly think the rep system sucks man....


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

does it say youve given me to much?
cause thats what it says when i try tto give you some


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

and yes i plan on doing about 50 plants now,
and 50-100 more at the start of the season


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 25, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> does it say youve given me to much?
> cause thats what it says when i try tto give you some


 
Ya man, it says I need to spread the love around before giving you more rep, LOL....


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea the rep thing suck and damn gman can i come live with u? The woods is the best shit to grow in. Its all nature at its finest. Im happy your in luck this time...... Knock on wood lol


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

50-100 plants outside ? thats pretty crazy man.
you may want to tone it down some, minimize the chance of being spotted


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> does it say youve given me to much?
> cause thats what it says when i try tto give you some





pennywise619 said:


> Ya man, it says I need to spread the love around before giving you more rep, LOL....


 
i repped both of u guys 
im only 2 points away from another +


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

420weedman said:


> 50-100 plants outside ? thats pretty crazy man.
> you may want to tone it down some, minimize the chance of being spotted



well lol i just counted all of my seeds, 
i have 568 of em lol

but weedman i went scouting for almost 2 days straight the woods go forever,
all i do is bring a backpack and a fishing pole because all of the people know that i fish alot


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

have you seen the never get raided out doors dvd ? 
good advice on how to plant em out doors, not sure how you did?
remember outside you'll yield a shit load more then indoors.
the more you have outside... depending on how you position them
it gets easier to spot from the air.


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe i should plant a couple outside this summer i have a 8ft fence in my backyard and no crazy pests next door


----------



## stillhigh (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey gman thanks for the rep but y are u able to keep giving me rep and i cant give u again.


----------



## DodgeDread (Feb 25, 2009)

is there any water nearby? might look a bit strange if you had a rod in an area with no water...
also, if there is water nearby, might be worth testing it and using it for your plants?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

the woods runs around the west and north side of the woods the east and south are walkways people actually see me fishing there all the time


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> Hey gman thanks for the rep but y are u able to keep giving me rep and i cant give u again.



because i have given out enough rep since the last time i repped you to rep you again


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 25, 2009)

420weedman said:


> have you seen the never get raided out doors dvd ?
> good advice on how to plant em out doors, not sure how you did?
> remember outside you'll yield a shit load more then indoors.
> the more you have outside... depending on how you position them
> it gets easier to spot from the air.



i have not seen the dvd 
ive only got 4 plants in the woods at the moment 
all of them are under trees and under brush just enough so that they are inconspicuous and still get 6 hours a day.
the florida woods is easy to hide shit cause of all the vines pine needles and dense palm frawns patches


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 25, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i have not seen the dvd
> ive only got 4 plants in the woods at the moment
> all of them are under trees and under brush just enough so that they are inconspicuous and still get 6 hours a day.
> the florida woods is easy to hide shit cause of all the vines pine needles and dense palm frawns patches



Sounds like ur well situated then- good luck with everything bro!


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

fishing kit is a great cover for the stuff ur gonna need to be humping throo the woods, maybe u should break it up into plots of ten that way if one gets found urll stil have many more to carry on with man.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> fishing kit is a great cover for the stuff ur gonna need to be humping throo the woods, maybe u should break it up into plots of ten that way if one gets found urll stil have many more to carry on with man.




exactly what i was thinking, great plan west


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

No worries man.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

what should i do to plant em tho, pots, or directly into ground


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

dig a hole and fill it with ur mdeium and plant in that. Well thats wot id do and will be doing wen it warms up a bit lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> dig a hole and fill it with ur mdeium and plant in that. Well thats wot id do and will be doing wen it warms up a bit lol.


hell yeah man sounds good, 80 degrees here today


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> hell yeah man sounds good, 80 degrees here today


my misses just said I'd love to be where he is lmao


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> my misses just said I'd love to be where he is lmao



lol
yeah man its one of the best vacation spots, 
but its not paradise once you live here and have to make money to support yourself you know,
unless your like the rich ass people that buy houses on the water and can afford to live it up all the time,


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 26, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> what should i do to plant em tho, pots, or directly into ground



Hey Gman!
I would till the ground where ur puttin them and work in ur medium into it. That way ur not usin as much medium and savin money. Plus if u plant them in ground you don't have to worry about root restriction. Just movin them if ur plot gets discovered....

Just a thought....


----------



## 305goon (Feb 26, 2009)

cool u live in florida too it has perfect conidtions for growing i have about three or four crops of ten once they exceed 6 feet i put em in the "secret garden" which is outside they grow huge out there minimal watering then once they are huge i move them inside to the flowering room which i move them into hydroponic sinlges they are big im growing 707 headband


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

ThaDonNacci said:


> Hey Gman!
> I would till the ground where ur puttin them and work in ur medium into it. That way ur not usin as much medium and savin money. Plus if u plant them in ground you don't have to worry about root restriction. Just movin them if ur plot gets discovered....
> 
> Just a thought....


thanks don i might have to do that
its a lot stealthier if they are in the ground too


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

305goon said:


> cool u live in florida too it has perfect conidtions for growing i have about three or four crops of ten once they exceed 6 feet i put em in the "secret garden" which is outside they grow huge out there minimal watering then once they are huge i move them inside to the flowering room which i move them into hydroponic sinlges they are big im growing 707 headband



bro how do you move a "huge" inside how do you have the room and lighting for a 12 foot pllant?


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

305goon said:


> cool u live in florida too it has perfect conidtions for growing i have about three or four crops of ten once they exceed 6 feet i put em in the "secret garden" which is outside they grow huge out there minimal watering then once they are huge i move them inside to the flowering room which i move them into hydroponic sinlges they are big im growing 707 headband


Yeah hows this work?????


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

replying to VEIL



you should get a lock and lock that bitch up,
maybe put it in the back corner or something tell everyone it dont work


----------



## Veilside420 (Feb 26, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> replying to VEIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha then everyone will be like why is it down here and plugged in huh??? 

I've been kinda thinking I could just say Im using it as a safe... or fire protection for "documents" lol


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> Haha then everyone will be like why is it down here and plugged in huh???
> 
> I've been kinda thinking I could just say Im using it as a safe... or fire protection for "documents" lol




hahahah fire documents, your friends are gonna laugh at you and not believe it hah


----------



## Veilside420 (Feb 26, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> hahahah fire documents, your friends are gonna laugh at you and not believe it hah



I know haha But its all I cna think of..


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> I know haha But its all I cna think of..



put the fridge in your room?


----------



## Veilside420 (Feb 26, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> put the fridge in your room?


Nah... that would be really out of place... the thing is pretty ugly looking... Maybe in my closet... but that defeats the purpose of build it in the fridge in the first place doesn't it?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

shit man you know what i just realize i thought you were in a different thread and were talking about this idk why i was just fucken stoned and now im coming down and realize you werent talking about this



*How to Create a 400 Watt HID Rubbermaid Grow*

_*



You Will need*_:
*
Three Rubbermaid bins*
*Three higher velocity fans*
*One lower velocity fan
A sharp razor or knife
Mylar, or flat white paint



Step one:* Place one Rubbermaid bin right side up take cover of and put to side












*Step two:* remove the cover of a second Rubbermaid bin and place face down over the first Rubbermaid bin 












*Step Three:* Cut a hole in the bottom of the top box












*
Step Four:* put last Rubbermaid right side up with cover on top cut hole in bottom of Rubbermaid bin first












*
Step Five:* Cut a hole in the second bin up on the side for one high powered fan 


*
Step six:* Cut directly opposite for the second high powered fan 
both will be pumping air in













*
Step Seven:* Cut a hole on the side of the top box so that the third and final high powered fan will fit blowing air out


*
Step eight:* Cut a hole on the side of the bottom box so that the low powered fan will fit and blow on your plants nicely















*Step nine:* Affix hood and bulb so that it can hang from the cover of the top box














*Step ten*: put mylar all over the inside, if Mylar is not an option use flat white paint


*Step Eleven:* put them plants in there and let em grow


*
To access the plants simply take the top bin off the top,
to get all the way to the plants take the middle and top off*


*Anyway here of some pics of it and its results*


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

How many of these set ups u got? Is that ur shed /garage? Looks as tidy as my living room lmao.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

not too stealth when its dark,... i just dont like having that much heat in plastic containers either.... but it works


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> How many of these set ups u got? Is that ur shed /garage? Looks as tidy as my living room lmao.



gots me a couple but cant be using them till i move from this place,

lol yeah thats what happens when you move


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> not too stealth when its dark,... i just dont like having that much heat in plastic containers either.... but it works



it really does stay cool in there


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the rep man. I haven't read your thread yet, but when I saw the Private Stock on display in the very first pic, I knew you were good people.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> Thanks for the rep man. I haven't read your thread yet, but when I saw the Private Stock on display in the very first pic, I knew you were good people.


you know it man good shit right there

theres bad news towards the end of the thread


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

haha cant believe i missed the private stock....
captian and coke all the way


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> haha cant believe i missed the private stock....
> captian and coke all the way





damn straight man damn straight


backs killing me today 
real bad too
got a little amount of bud left 
and only darvocet for painkiller


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 27, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> ...
> 
> theres bad news towards the end of the thread


OUCH! 

If you want to be guerrilla-growing, you should focus on packing in amendments instead of dirt. I'm talking sand, coco, guano, compost, and maybe some Soil Moist. Get you a military-issue folding shovel and work it. Everything fits in a small bag and you're good to go.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> OUCH!
> 
> If you want to be guerrilla-growing, you should focus on packing in amendments instead of dirt. I'm talking sand, coco, guano, compost, and maybe some Soil Moist. Get you a military-issue folding shovel and work it. Everything fits in a small bag and you're good to go.



where do i get it all from?
where do i get the shovel?


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Feb 27, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> where do i get it all from?
> where do i get the shovel?


Dude- they sell shovels like that at Walmart in the camping section- fairly cheap too if I remember right!
The other stuff try a local nursery or something....


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 27, 2009)

You can find the folding shovel at a sporting-goods/camping store, and the amendments at the hardware store or perhaps a farmer's co-op. There's always the internet.

campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___21230?CS_003=2477120&CS_010=21230

wormsway.com


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 27, 2009)

Walmart has a lot of useful product.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> Walmart has a lot of useful product.



i pretty much live at walmart,
everything they got is miracle grow and i hate it shit just makes me mad
lol


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

have you guys tried morgans tatoo ? or the 100 proof ?
my gf brought home the 100 proof the other day and i was like wtf is this ? never saw it before.....
i dont drink morgans for the alch% .... i drink it cuz it tastes fucking awesome.
the origional is the best .... private stock too .. but that shits crazy expensive


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh damn nosey bastards!
Little late, haven't been on this week though!
Sorry to hear that you have douchebags for neighbours gman!
Hope they pull through and that you get some monster plants.
Good luck!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheSchwarts said:


> Oh damn nosey bastards!
> Little late, haven't been on this week though!
> Sorry to hear that you have douchebags for neighbours gman!
> Hope they pull through and that you get some monster plants.
> Good luck!


yeah man im hoping,
might be breaking out a stealth grow too here pretty soon


----------



## potter99945 (Feb 28, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> yeah man im hoping,
> might be breaking out a stealth grow too here pretty soon


are you going to post any pics of your outdoor plants?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

potter99945 said:


> are you going to post any pics of your outdoor plants?



yup when i get a camera


----------



## DWR (Feb 28, 2009)

what happend to the updates dude ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2009)

yo D when ya starting ur new thread?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> what happend to the updates dude ?


i am checking on them today updates will be later today


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

ALL PLANTS ARE THRIVING!!!

some good shit man good shit i was not expecting them to pull through like this but since i put the big bloom in there it reduced the shock and they pulled through, even the shittiest looking one will survive


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

fucken supposed to get down to 44 degrees tomorow night will they be ok?


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess it really depends on the strain no, some are developed to go through those drastic temperature changes.
I can't say they will or they won't because I'm not positive, but look at it this way, if they've survived all the bullshit that has happened to them in the last two weeks I'm sure they'll pull through. You got some troopers gman!


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> ALL PLANTS ARE THRIVING!!!
> 
> some good shit man good shit i was not expecting them to pull through like this but since i put the big bloom in there it reduced the shock and they pulled through, even the shittiest looking one will survive


good news Growman. I guess u got the grow buzz back now then


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

TheSchwarts said:


> I guess it really depends on the strain no, some are developed to go through those drastic temperature changes.
> I can't say they will or they won't because I'm not positive, but look at it this way, if they've survived all the bullshit that has happened to them in the last two weeks I'm sure they'll pull through. You got some troopers gman!



thanks dude im really hoping
is there anyhing i can do tho to keep em from that nastiness


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> good news Growman. I guess u got the grow buzz back now then



oh hell ya man


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2009)

The fate of our good mood is all in the plants that dont grow, its mental wen u think bout it lol.


----------



## DWR (Mar 1, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166539-personal-medical-growing-adventure.html

for mr. west sry for hijack.... but u can check out my new thread there... boring atm. 

-

cant wait for them updates yo


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 1, 2009)

good to hear they like it out side  !
nobody saw this tho \/



420weedman said:


> have you guys tried morgans tatoo ? or the 100 proof ?
> my gf brought home the 100 proof the other day and i was like wtf is this ? never saw it before.....
> i dont drink morgans for the alch% .... i drink it cuz it tastes fucking awesome.
> the origional is the best .... private stock too .. but that shits crazy expensive


----------



## TheSchwarts (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't wait for updates, did they do alright over the course of the night?
You gonna string up the area with fishing line to keep away the deer and what not?
Would hate to hear that those buggers eat them bare after all that they've gone through.
If they bud out that smoke will probably give you some super powers or some shit gman lol


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> good to hear they like it out side  !
> nobody saw this tho \/





the first time i tried morgan was during a time i was sipping on wild turky 101
i never picked the turkey back up


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> good to hear they like it out side  !
> nobody saw this tho \/


Yeah bro, I saw it. I just didn't want to go off-topic in a thread with growers I barely know. 

The PS is almost $30 a bottle where I'm at. It's the best of the best though; I could drink that stuff like water. 




growman3666 said:


> fucken supposed to get down to 44 degrees tomorow night will they be ok?


A lot of plants can handle a light freeze too, so I wouldn't worry too much about 44.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> Yeah bro, I saw it. I just didn't want to go off-topic in a thread with growers I barely know.
> 
> The PS is almost $30 a bottle where I'm at. It's the best of the best though; I could drink that stuff like water.
> 
> ...



now they say 41


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 1, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> now they say 41


If it's not freezing cold, don't worry about it.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> If it's not freezing cold, don't worry about it.



aight good i just needed some reassurance


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

i see your a fellow outdoorsmen. nice setup, and happy hunting :]


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> i see your a fellow outdoorsmen. nice setup, and happy hunting :]




yessir hog dogging every weekend
on the boat making the money on the weekdays smoking a spliff on the meantime


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

hellllll yeah. i run dogs, more for deer though. hogs fuck them up to much. rather walk up to the hog and shoot it in the face. haha pretty isnt he?


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> hellllll yeah. i run dogs, more for deer though. hogs fuck them up to much. rather walk up to the hog and shoot it in the face. haha pretty isnt he?




where do you go corbit?
yeah but the vests do come in handy.
this girl right here will find em everytime.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> hellllll yeah. i run dogs, more for deer though. hogs fuck them up to much. rather walk up to the hog and shoot it in the face. haha pretty isnt he?




where do you go corbit?
yeah but the vests do come in handy.
this girl right here will find em everytime.
look at the cutters on him


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah corbett, every weekend. buggy huntin, we run vests on the dogs that go after them but most of them just go for the deer. but its all fun, as long as im in the woods and i got my mini bong on me.


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

and yeah he had some cutters, they kinda jumped out of his mouth when the 30-30 hit it.. haha, love that gun


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> yeah corbett, every weekend. buggy huntin, we run vests on the dogs that go after them but most of them just go for the deer. but its all fun, as long as im in the woods and i got my mini bong on me.



bro i have probably seen you out there before,
did you go to the buggy show,
we party out there every weekend


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah i did, on saturday. im in k camp.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> yeah i did, on saturday. im in k camp.



do you know Ralphie or Murph?
Ever herd of a kid named T.J.?

im usually out in C


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

im really really bad with names.. if i saw him maybe. c is a very dirty camp during clean up. shame on you guys. haha heres a 8 i got on the last weekend this year. last one this year i think.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> im really really bad with names.. if i saw him maybe. c is a very dirty camp during clean up. shame on you guys. haha heres a 8 i got on the last weekend this year. last one this year i think.



ahah
i go out on fridays to drink,
i do not hunt in corbitt
i have property right behind moroso and in misouri
check this 10 pointer from bolivar missouri


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

omg that thing is a monster! you own the property over there? i was looking at it on sunday and was thinking how cool it would be to ride. :] ups just dropped of my new mudlights. woho


----------



## pennywise619 (Mar 2, 2009)

man thats crazy bro...


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> omg that thing is a monster! you own the property over there? i was looking at it on sunday and was thinking how cool it would be to ride. :] ups just dropped of my new mudlights. woho



well actually it would be my uncle but i am allowed to go.
yup right behind the paintball place actually


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

thats cool, lucky duck. im going out to bamboo this weekend. its moonfest or something. they need some chemicals so they can keep cookin that ice. haha


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> thats cool, lucky duck. im going out to bamboo this weekend. its moonfest or something. they need some chemicals so they can keep cookin that ice. haha



i was at bamboo two weeks ago,
sunk my mud truck hah


haha 
old eds a trip


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, good people though. there needs to be more places like that. south florida sucks for outdoors people!


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

yes very nice people
do you know curt the father of the kid that died out there, pothead himself and Shane his son and brother of the kid. 
With a nice bronco on 35s, a buggy, the giant Purple Chevy on tractor tires, And the Giant F-3 Dooly
they have a nice little camp by the cross
that man used to smoke like a chimeny 
good people


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

i heard of all them but don't know them very well. everyone smokes the herb. LEGALIZE!


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> i heard of all them but don't know them very well. everyone smokes the herb. LEGALIZE!




hhaha ya man


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

alright well im out of here. ill talk to you some other time. btw you still have a crop growing? post pics if ya do.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 2, 2009)

red420neck said:


> alright well im out of here. ill talk to you some other time. btw you still have a crop growing? post pics if ya do.


aight man sounds good stop by here whenever youd like

yeah i do have one out doors at the moment
looking pretty nice too,
pictures pictures will be in 4 days


----------



## red420neck (Mar 2, 2009)

alright bro, later.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 3, 2009)

Update:

Temps Dropped to 37 degrees last night and big female has little damage on lower fan leaves, 
Female number 2 that had much shock after transplanting into the woods has shown improvement,

Both purple haze after suffering from transplant shock as well are doin much better and are in my closet in a rubbermaid bin under cfls,

The clone off the big female is getting bigger and is in closet as well

plans to make clone a mother plant,
because she smells so dank and there only a few pistils


35 seedlings are expected to pop the jiffy peat pellets tommorow 
after succesful 100% germination ratio\


----------



## peacemane420 (Mar 3, 2009)

aww well good luck man!!
poor babies!!


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 3, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> aww well good luck man!!
> poor babies!!


thanks peace


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 3, 2009)

its supposed to warm up next wek


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> its supposed to warm up next wek


i know it sucks ass what part you from?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

tristate area


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> tristate area


ahh so it must have bee colder huh?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

fuckn 20 degrees and 10" snow still on the ground


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> fuckn 20 degrees and 10" snow still on the ground



ahh so where is this?
new england?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

in the area .. yea


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

420weedman said:


> in the area .. yea


very cool very cool


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

cold is more like it


----------



## red420neck (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds good, get a camera!!


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

red420neck said:


> sounds good, get a camera!!



two days pictures will be up


----------



## TheSchwarts (Mar 4, 2009)

Cant wait to see those pics man!


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

TheSchwarts said:


> Cant wait to see those pics man!



yes tommorow they come,
bad part its a cell phone camera,
no real camera for a little bit


----------



## pennywise619 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fuck pics are pics. I just wish they were a high resoloution pic, LOL..


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Mar 4, 2009)

yea my cam blows as well its from like 2000. nice pit u got there growman. i got one female just like it but all white no black spots. they really are great dogs, real smart too.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Fuck pics are pics. I just wish they were a high resoloution pic, LOL..




i know bro who doesnt?
im gonna do the best that i can


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> yea my cam blows as well its from like 2000. nice pit u got there growman. i got one female just like it but all white no black spots. they really are great dogs, real smart too.



yeah man love me pitbulls
him and my brindle pit and my doberman pinsher guard my house nice


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

hahaha I live in real England and we fell apart at the first good snow fall in 18 years lmao. I just kept my heating on and my temps wer fine even in lights off lol.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Mar 5, 2009)

yea i live in an apartment complex and my neighbors keep me warm. i barely ever have the heat on and it stays around 70F when its under 30 outside. if you are wondering growman, i got to school in US in my 4th year now. I cant wait to get back to PR and settle up some strong mothers and start tossing clones outside. this is how i got into indoor experience, and i gotta say i love the indoor shit. not as potent as my previous outdoors have been but its more fun and it keeps you entertained quite more. outside is more of a good soil and waterings will take care of the deal. inside has so many more variable but at the same time makes it fun while you learn to grow and control/maintain a ideal environment.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> yea i live in an apartment complex and my neighbors keep me warm. i barely ever have the heat on and it stays around 70F when its under 30 outside. if you are wondering growman, i got to school in US in my 4th year now. I cant wait to get back to PR and settle up some strong mothers and start tossing clones outside. this is how i got into indoor experience, and i gotta say i love the indoor shit. not as potent as my previous outdoors have been but its more fun and it keeps you entertained quite more. outside is more of a good soil and waterings will take care of the deal. inside has so many more variable but at the same time makes it fun while you learn to grow and control/maintain a ideal environment.



i see, yes i have had many indoor grows but this is my first out doors,
the indoor variables keep me busy,
always trying to find new ways to improve,
i love hydro,
so what is winter photo period like there?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Mar 5, 2009)

In PR its always between 11/13 and 13/11 and maybe less variation. i dont pay attention to the photo period when im home because it doesn't really affect the plant. they always have ideal periods to flower in. now you cant get those monsters you see in northern hemisphere that veg all summer at 14/10 or 15/9 until late august. thats a bit of a drawback. you can plant a seed any time of the year and in about 3-4 weeks they are usually showing sex. i got some moms in the middle of june 2008, put em outside and in about 5 days they were flowering. so yea its pretty cool to have a flowering light period year round. i gotta say ive always wanted on of those monster plants that you see quite often grown in the higher latitude


----------



## red420neck (Mar 6, 2009)

gwearrrr the pics at?! IM FIENDIN FOR PICS!


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

i got pics in my cheese thread is u want some bud porn lol.


----------



## TheSchwarts (Mar 6, 2009)

Hope your babies are doing fine gman,
gettin' those pics up soon?


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

we want pics, we want pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillhigh (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah gman we want pics show me yours i show u mine lol


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 8, 2009)

ahaha i took the weekend off and went out ill be back home tomorow


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## growman3666 (Mar 9, 2009)

420weedman said:


>




lol dont worry they will be coming


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

so wheres the pics??????


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> so wheres the pics??????


 




tomorow after noon hopefully,
as i said i am not home at this moment so i cannot do anything about it


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

i thought u was back lol


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 9, 2009)

nahh man soon cant wait to check on em either


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

lets hope they aint fell over an drooped too much mate.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> lets hope they aint fell over an drooped too much mate.


 

they should be just fine i watered before i left,
pissed around them and was gone

its been really warm also


----------



## TheSchwarts (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm jonesing for those pics gman lol
Just wanted to let you know, you inspired me to go outdoors this year too,
gonna be popping some clones into the ground mid to late may!


----------



## red420neck (Mar 9, 2009)

Pics!pics!pics! :d


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> lol dont worry they will be coming


thats it, im kickn ur ass mother fucker


----------



## captcannabis420 (Mar 12, 2009)

im getting restless i want pics,now!!!!hahaha


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Mar 12, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> im getting restless i want pics,now!!!!hahaha




i thought this was a stoners thread? smoke a bowl and wait up guys, were all anxious to see lol!!


----------



## potter99945 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> i thought this was a stoners thread? smoke a bowl and wait up guys, were all anxious to see lol!!




it is a stoners thread some of us are just out of weed


----------



## DWR (Mar 13, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thats it, im kickn ur ass mother fucker


haha yeah ! Growman whats up man post them pics


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 14, 2009)

alright 
alright 
enough waiting,
i came home to find both purple haze dead 
i have a female with pistils all over in the woods also a male and another female,
pictures are guaranteed tomorrow


----------



## red420neck (Mar 14, 2009)

thats shitty bout that purp haze... are the others bagseed?


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 14, 2009)

red420neck said:


> thats shitty bout that purp haze... are the others bagseed?




yup others all bagseed 
gonna be some fire tho i can already tell


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

Where's the pics????


----------



## red420neck (Mar 15, 2009)

yeahhh where they attt


----------



## captcannabis420 (Mar 16, 2009)

still no pics???


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 17, 2009)

jesus what a cock tease


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Mar 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> jesus what a cock tease



lol, hahaha


----------



## red420neck (Mar 17, 2009)

im gettin depressed now!


----------



## crackbaby (Mar 19, 2009)

smells like a dead thread


----------



## potter99945 (Mar 19, 2009)

crackbaby said:


> smells like a dead thread



dont you dare say that!! i want pics!


----------



## captcannabis420 (Mar 19, 2009)

gman u still with us???


----------



## DWR (Mar 19, 2009)

he post some harvest pics if not some pictures soon


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 20, 2009)

If I was growing in the woods I would'nt go taking pics, what if someone sees you it would attract attention and probably get you caught.
Hope all is well with you growman.


----------



## TheSchwarts (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't wait gman, still anxious as hell to see how those survivors are doing!

Oh and I started up a new grow as well, got a journal set-up and all that.
Gonna be going outdoors this spring too !


----------



## red420neck (Mar 22, 2009)

QUIT PERKIN ON DIM PICS DAWG! haha. i think hes out fishin. makin casshhh. LUCKY!


----------



## captcannabis420 (Mar 23, 2009)

red420neck said:


> QUIT PERKIN ON DIM PICS DAWG! haha. i think hes out fishin. makin casshhh. LUCKY!


 

in the dry tortugas,he should be home already,hes just lazy.hahaha


----------



## red420neck (Mar 30, 2009)

you locked up or somethin? my weed senses are smoking! hope your straight.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Mar 31, 2009)

i talked to him yesterday hes not at his house,he showed me some shitty cell phone pics but the plants look good as hell from what i could see.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Mar 31, 2009)

fosho my man's alive


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 1, 2009)

yea hes definatly alive,hes just makin a killin fishin.


----------



## red420neck (Apr 2, 2009)

well he needs to post some pics! and break me off on the fish :] haha


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

yo yo growman, whats good


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 5, 2009)

hello hello 
yeah im alive lol
a litlle tanner than i was but doin good,
plants are wonderful i will be seeing them for the first time in a week today 
i only have cell phone pictures but i will take new ones and post em
fishin is killing 500 pounds of dolphin, 400 of yellowtail, 200 of cobia, and 150 of muttons


----------



## stillhigh (Apr 5, 2009)

hey gman i dont know what you been up to but i've been very busy but i got some week 1 flowering pics for you tonite lol. i see u bullshittin on them pics i havent been on here in a month but im back. show me pics man


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 5, 2009)

dude all my outdoors are male this sux time to start over


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 5, 2009)

hahahha shitty camera pics but aint she beautiful


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 5, 2009)

At last well done


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> At last well done


 thanks a ton man


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 5, 2009)

they look nice and green man are those bagseeds?


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 5, 2009)

bag seeds at its best,
i seem to have a knack for picking out females way before flowering cause i knew she was gonnna be fire


i have another female a little behind this one but it has 5 tops instead of only 4


i also have 10 3 week olders
and 10 sprouts


----------



## pennywise619 (Apr 6, 2009)

THE G-MAN, lookin sweet man. I just harvested 2 weeks ago and 5 and a half O's dry. Curing my bitches now.... I should have another grow going down sometime in May....


----------



## blazedklown (Apr 6, 2009)

looks awesome bro. i only got th one now but this was a learning grow so ima happy with her


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

nice man ! glad you finally came back .. lol


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> THE G-MAN, lookin sweet man. I just harvested 2 weeks ago and 5 and a half O's dry. Curing my bitches now.... I should have another grow going down sometime in May....


 
thats badass man 
was it some funk?
are you doing outdoors or indoors?


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nice man ! glad you finally came back .. lol


 

thanks 420 


ive been so fucken busy its not even funny


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

blazedklown said:


> looks awesome bro. i only got th one now but this was a learning grow so ima happy with her


 
there ya go man hope she smokes well


----------



## red420neck (Apr 6, 2009)

lookin sexy as hell bro. keep up the work. you going out to bamboo this weekend? it starts wed. and theres going to be a giant party for that one kid eric.


----------



## red420neck (Apr 6, 2009)

and are those in soil? or just sugar sand?


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

red420neck said:


> lookin sexy as hell bro. keep up the work. you going out to bamboo this weekend? it starts wed. and theres going to be a giant party for that one kid eric.


 

thanks man nahh i dont think im goin i got a fishing trip inthe marquesas islands this week


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

red420neck said:


> and are those in soil? or just sugar sand?


 
soil in a hole i dug lol
adding my own nutrients


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow they look beautiful!
yes i think bagseed is the funnest! ive gotten almost a pure indica and almost a pure sativa outta BS. its cool to see how things turn out
im glad to see your doin ok and so are your lil mommas!
+rep man


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 6, 2009)

aaah shit! well ill rep you another time. 
i hate that you cant rep someone if you recently repped them


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> hahahha shitty camera pics but aint she beautiful


page bump.

Nice foot lol, nicer bush tho lol
well worth the wait


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

I never thought to use my big toe as a size comparesen lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> aaah shit! well ill rep you another time.
> i hate that you cant rep someone if you recently repped them


 


ahaha thanks peace 
how are you doing?


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> I never thought to use my big toe as a size comparesen lol.


 


ahahhahaha

i was sitting and the plant was between my legs haha
oh welll


----------



## pennywise619 (Apr 6, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> thats badass man
> was it some funk?
> are you doing outdoors or indoors?


It's gotta be indoors, way to hot in the desert, LOL.....


----------



## blazedklown (Apr 6, 2009)

god i love your plants. wish i was able to let them grow bigger.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

blazedklown said:


> god i love your plants. wish i was able to let them grow bigger.


 

lol thanks bro 
outdoors is now my new favorite way of growing,
i could never be away from my indoor grow for more than three days without worrying 

i leave these bitches for two weeks at a time 

when i come to look at em its like christmas morning everytime,
ill sit with em for like 3 hours feed em and leave em for another two weeks


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

bumping


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 6, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> ahahhahaha
> 
> i was sitting and the plant was between my legs haha
> oh welll


 
the buds probably looked big next to ur tiny cock hahahahaha


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

oh fuck yeah bro my dick dont stand a chance,
hahah whats up man


----------



## red420neck (Apr 7, 2009)

whats goin? im going to go to the biggins today. IMSOBORED! im going to stare at the one in my room actually.. haha


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 7, 2009)

red420neck said:


> whats goin? im going to go to the biggins today. IMSOBORED! im going to stare at the one in my room actually.. haha


 

haha
just relaxing,
pissed that its supposed to get down to 44 degrees here tonight


----------



## blazedklown (Apr 7, 2009)

g-man i have to thank you for helping me with this grow. its greatly appreciated i wish u lived up here so we could share the fruit of ur thoughts and mine along with my labor lol


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 7, 2009)

blazedklown said:


> g-man i have to thank you for helping me with this grow. its greatly appreciated i wish u lived up here so we could share the fruit of ur thoughts and mine along with my labor lol


 

no problem man
im just happy to pass the knowledge i have to anyone that needs help 

move down here bro we can get a big grow goin


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 7, 2009)

No longer is Growman a strictly indoor grower,
i can get used to this outdoor growing
my plant has already exceeded expectations for three weeks flowering, 
this babe is gonna be huge and it only has 4 tops,

i gots me some plans to make at least 10 tops on one of my smaller plants, shit i got all summer


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> No longer is Growman a strictly indoor grower,
> i can get used to this outdoor growing
> my plant has already exceeded expectations for three weeks flowering,
> this babe is gonna be huge and it only has 4 tops,
> ...




i came from outdoors into the indoors and i was severely disappointed with my yields but as i saw more grows i just reralized its part of doing indoor, its never gonns be as great as outside. But hell its still definitely worth it to grow indoor its just outdoor all the space and light makes for huge plants!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> i came from outdoors into the indoors and i was severely disappointed with my yields but as i saw more grows i just reralized its part of doing indoor, its never gonns be as great as outside. But hell its still definitely worth it to grow indoor its just outdoor all the space and light makes for huge plants!!!


 

man if i gots the time indoors is the shit but i have been so fucken busy lately that there would be no way it would work out


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> oh fuck yeah bro my dick dont stand a chance,
> hahah whats up man


 

hahahahahahaha nothing really just trying to restart my outdoor.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 7, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> hahahahahahaha nothing really just trying to restart my outdoor.


 

there ya go bro 
how many you gots?


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> ahaha thanks peace
> how are you doing?


 
pretty good. still not growin tho 

ill have to wait till i get my own place.


yes outdoor growin is the greatest!
gotta love the sun =)


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 7, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> pretty good. still not growin tho
> 
> ill have to wait till i get my own place.
> 
> ...


shit peace throw a seed in the woods and forget about it hah
stll in carolina?


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 8, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> there ya go bro
> how many you gots?


 
had 2 but both males so i threw them in a fire but this time im gonna start with 10 but i dont wanna count em b4 theyhatch.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 8, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> had 2 but both males so i threw them in a fire but this time im gonna start with 10 but i dont wanna count em b4 theyhatch.


 
there ya go bro have you found a good spot?

i got me 32 now


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 8, 2009)

pics on friday.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 8, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> pics on friday.



damn you sure as hell are active now!! can't wait!! you should swing by my journal man my big bang are in week 6 flowering and bulking up big time!


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 8, 2009)

shit yeah man ive been home for the longest period of time since about a month ago


hell yeah man im there


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 8, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> there ya go bro have you found a good spot?
> 
> i got me 32 now


 
danm,yea i got a spot it gets full sun all day.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 8, 2009)

same here bro except my woods is bigger than jupiter farms lol


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 8, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> same here bro except my woods is bigger than jupiter farms lol


 
true,but i got plenty of room for me anything more than 1 plant is alot for me,remember im lazy.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 8, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> true,but i got plenty of room for me anything more than 1 plant is alot for me,remember im lazy.


hhhhhhhaaaaaaaa
your right
if you pan this out ill give you props,
you keepin or sellin?


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 10, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> hhhhhhhaaaaaaaa
> your right
> if you pan this out ill give you props,
> you keepin or sellin?


 
keepin for sure i cant have weed and not smoke it,way too tempting.hahaha


----------



## red420neck (Apr 10, 2009)

gwearrr da pics?


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 10, 2009)

shit i forgot,
haha
not till monday now


----------



## obelisk (Apr 10, 2009)

Aw man, those outsiders are looking so happy! I guess you can't beat mother nature with an electric light bulb...Do you have to do anything special to keep em healthy?


----------



## red420neck (Apr 10, 2009)

aw man. another week!


----------



## TheSchwarts (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey hey, g-man. good to see ya!
lovin' the plants, they look great!
I wish I could say the same about my mums. Left 'em for about a week, light was too far x.x they lanked out like little shits and now I'm pissed. Got any advice on how I could thicken up the damn stems?


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 11, 2009)

TheSchwarts said:


> Hey hey, g-man. good to see ya!
> lovin' the plants, they look great!
> I wish I could say the same about my mums. Left 'em for about a week, light was too far x.x they lanked out like little shits and now I'm pissed. Got any advice on how I could thicken up the damn stems?


 

just support the stems with sticks.worked for me.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 15, 2009)

Female 1


















Female 2






























A few others


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

lookn good man ... grow that shit up


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 15, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> Female 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 15, 2009)

haha of course dude

haha i like them they nice


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 15, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> haha of course dude
> 
> haha i like them they nice



very nice gman gonna be supplied all summer long with those 2 into flowering and maybe 8 more? starting out


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 15, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> very nice gman gonna be supplied all summer long with those 2 into flowering and maybe 8 more? starting out


 
fuck yeah man,

make that 30 more lol


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 15, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> haha of course dude
> 
> haha i like them they nice


 
those have to smell like shit youve had them for like 7 years.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 15, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> those have to smell like shit youve had them for like 7 years.


 
nahh they different bro 
ive gone on a streak of losing like 8 pairs in the past month


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 16, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> nahh they different bro
> ive gone on a streak of losing like 8 pairs in the past month


 
hahaha dude i bought a new bong today skyglass its fucking nice.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 16, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> hahaha dude i bought a new bong today skyglass its fucking nice.


lol,
i bought some powerpro,
40 dixie cups for 40 more plants
some perlite and boardshorts hah


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 16, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> lol,
> i bought some powerpro,
> 40 dixie cups for 40 more plants
> some perlite and boardshorts hah


 

danm,i bought and 8th of ak and 2 grams of sour og from cali.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

..................word


----------



## potter99945 (Apr 16, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> danm,i bought and 8th of ak and 2 grams of sour og from cali.


i wish i had a choice. i just get no name weed


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 17, 2009)

potter99945 said:


> i wish i had a choice. i just get no name weed


 

i personally just want chronic i could care less what its called but im not gonna say i dont prefer named weed.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 17, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> i personally just want chronic i could care less what its called but im not gonna say i dont prefer named weed.


 
kind of doesnt make sence but i get it.
lol


----------



## red420neck (Apr 17, 2009)

i ainttt got no worrysssss cuz i aint in no hurrrrryyy att allllllallllllallllllll.


----------



## potter99945 (Apr 17, 2009)

captcannabis420 said:


> i personally just want chronic i could care less what its called but im not gonna say i dont prefer named weed.


i dont get anything except mids ....thats what i ment


----------



## blazedklown (Apr 17, 2009)

if it has a name when u buy it might as well add 50 bucks if not more to the price of ur bag.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 17, 2009)

blazedklown said:


> if it has a name when u buy it might as well add 50 bucks if not more to the price of ur bag.


 
yup yup,
cheaper in cali tho


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 17, 2009)

potter99945 said:


> i dont get anything except mids ....thats what i ment


 
that blows i cant even smoke that shit just burns my throat,i would just grow alot if i had no way to get chronic.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool pics GM nice flip flops lol


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks brotha west


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2009)

lol that made me think of monty pythons holy grail lol. The monks walking round chating and hitting themselfs in the head with a bit of wood lmao.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7wc55oXWf8


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 19, 2009)

hey doods whats up


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol that made me think of monty pythons holy grail lol. The monks walking round chating and hitting themselfs in the head with a bit of wood lmao.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7wc55oXWf8





hahahah bro that fucken movie is hilarious


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

One of the all time classics


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 22, 2009)

sweet pics! sorry i dont get on the computer much anymore but im lookin forward to seein this grow! hopefully you will get to finish this one. 
much love!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 22, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> sweet pics! sorry i dont get on the computer much anymore but im lookin forward to seein this grow! hopefully you will get to finish this one.
> much love!!!





thanks a bunch peace,
Hows the middle east treating ya haha


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 22, 2009)

hmmm its gettin better.

not really diggin the country livin tho 
everyones southern drawl hahaha my neighbor reminds me of boomhauer off king of the hill
i have met some pretty cool people tho too
the weed is alright but there is "some good" floating around but its not really the "good" im thinkin about haha
but the scenary is nice and the chance you might always hit a deer drivin at night is cool too
lol
whats up with you!


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 22, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> hmmm its gettin better.
> 
> not really diggin the country livin tho
> everyones southern drawl hahaha my neighbor reminds me of boomhauer off king of the hill
> ...





fucken i hear ya i live by a lot of them hah

yeah no weed in the middle of the us is close to florida or cali buds


ive been goin through a ton of drama ton of fishing for my money
get to go to the keys every week


you got a myspace peace?


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 22, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> fucken i hear ya i live by a lot of them hah
> 
> yeah no weed in the middle of the us is close to florida or cali buds
> 
> ...


damn that intense man. hope everythin turns out!
nah i dont.

i dont have alot of time to use the computer anymore.
i try to come on here as much as i can tho!


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 22, 2009)

i gotcha well keep in touch girl
definately good hearin from ya


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 22, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> fucken i hear ya i live by a lot of them hah
> 
> yeah no weed in the middle of the us is close to florida or cali buds
> 
> ...



Here in indiana we are starting to get buds shipped from cali, lots of og kush and gdp. I guess they can get 300-340 easily for an ounce out here and in cali its only about 200-250 i think.


----------



## peacemane420 (Apr 24, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i gotcha well keep in touch girl
> definately good hearin from ya


word up!


----------



## stillhigh (Apr 28, 2009)

hey gman does the screen effect work for gettin more crop. somebody told me to screen of my next crop to get more buds. is it true? its indoor tho


----------



## red420neck (Apr 28, 2009)

where the pics at?


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 28, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> hey gman does the screen effect work for gettin more crop. somebody told me to screen of my next crop to get more buds. is it true? its indoor tho


 
pics thursday

man it dont even deal with thaT shit crippled i would just le tthem grow


----------



## stillhigh (Apr 28, 2009)

So theres no method of more buds. I see you in the jungle now.. Lol. I havent been on here like i use to but im back with 4 more this time in tha last 2 weeks of flowering glad to see you makin out good


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well here they are,
smaller female has passed away,
she was a trooper man i was holding her up with stixks and she made it,
well she has suppplied me with an eighth of some straight fire bud, my hands could make hash from all the resin on em

Big Female is beeefiiiinnn uppppp
small guys are doing well


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 30, 2009)

daaamn bro thats looking dank. is those bagseed or named strain?


----------



## blazedklown (Apr 30, 2009)

you givin them plants roids? lol looks great wish i could do that outside keep em comin still waitin on the amber trichs cloudy right now


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> daaamn bro thats looking dank. is those bagseed or named strain?


straight bagseed bro 

this is what can happen with
perlite
fox farm
and lots of mollases


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 30, 2009)

blazedklown said:


> you givin them plants roids? lol looks great wish i could do that outside keep em comin still waitin on the amber trichs cloudy right now


 
fuck yeah man
straight estrogen hahah

right on bro cant wait to see that girl done


----------



## captcannabis420 (Apr 30, 2009)

lookin fuckin awsome


----------



## red420neck (Apr 30, 2009)

mmm. i likey. looking fire!


----------



## obelisk (May 1, 2009)

Damn son, you could knock somebody out with one a them colas!


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

lookn good man, keep it up


----------



## growman3666 (May 1, 2009)

thank you all
pictures tommorow 



Went out today to repot some smaller ones 
most seedlings unfortunately baked for 2 weeks without water,
id say about 13 of 25 


my 3 week olders are doing wonderful and one i can see a pistil i dont know if these would be preflowers from maturity or entering the flowering stage early?
have about 6 or 7 of them




Big females trichs are clear and straight up 
id say about 2 or three more weeks left of growing,
shes gonna be beeeeffyyy
pistils turning all different colors
smells very skunky 
its almost like straight dank 
cant explian it but its different


----------



## peacemane420 (May 2, 2009)

wow they are growing so fast man!! lookin beautiful!!!
good luck! i hope they all turn out amazing

these are all bagseed right?


----------



## growman3666 (May 2, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> wow they are growing so fast man!! lookin beautiful!!!
> good luck! i hope they all turn out amazing
> 
> these are all bagseed right?


 
thanks 
yup straight bagseed 
its some crazy shit


----------



## stillhigh (May 2, 2009)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!! lol shit lookin good gman im jealous lol.... i got a question why everytime i grow(bagseed) my plants flower everywhere and when i look on this site like yours for example its grows to 1 clump. bud all the way down, instead of budding all over the plant. i cant seem to figure that out i love when it grows like yours is growing. mutherfucka look like a shrub lol. good shit tho i give you rep after i rep some other ppl u know the rep process it sucks lol


----------



## growman3666 (May 2, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!! lol shit lookin good gman im jealous lol.... i got a question why everytime i grow(bagseed) my plants flower everywhere and when i look on this site like yours for example its grows to 1 clump. bud all the way down, instead of budding all over the plant. i cant seem to figure that out i love when it grows like yours is growing. mutherfucka look like a shrub lol. good shit tho i give you rep after i rep some other ppl u know the rep process it sucks lol


 

hahah thanks brotha,

to answer your question,
its all about light penetration and nutrients,
i tied these babies down for the first 4 weeks in flowering allowing the sun to hit the lower buds directly on
in the next two weeks i expect them to almost double,
indoors this is way harder to do because nothing is like the sun


----------



## stillhigh (May 2, 2009)

Duhh im a dumbass i remember you telling me a while back to try tying down my plants... But when do i tie them down and......well whats the process? Lol


----------



## stillhigh (May 2, 2009)

I use fox farm bloom and plant juice is that all for nutes. I got like 5 lights goin on in my closet shit lookin like a ufo when i open the door lol bright as fuck. When can i start flowering im setting up shop for 10 white widow. And dont wanna fuck it up im asking you cause all your shit looks correct and your buds are amazing lol


----------



## growman3666 (May 2, 2009)

*A complete guide to topping, training and pruning*​





*Topping*​

Topping the plant means that you remove the main shoot located on the stem. By doing so you will encourage the plant to grow into a bush with a lot of shoots, instead of one big main shoot that you get on the untopped christmas tree. 

The reason why the plant behaves this way is because the center of growth control, the auxin transport system, is located in the main shoot apex. Sensory pigments in the leafs inform the plant of various things like how much light a leaf at a certain location gets and so on, which then enables the plant to transport energy and growth hormones to various areas. 

The mechanism behind the auxin transport system is quite complex, involving various messenger molecules, growth hormones and specific proteins that trigger everything from vegetative growth to flowering in the plant. Some aspects of this mechanism are still unknown and under scientific research. What is known however is that the centre of control for this mechanism is located in the main shoot apex and that it also relies on information from the sensory pigments located in the leafs.

By removing the main shoot, the communication between the leafs and main shoot ends and the result is that the plant assigns the next shoots in line to the job. This means that the smaller shoots on the node beneath the cut starts growing faster and gain height. These shoots usually grow very slowly when the plant is left untopped. 








Most of the time this transition is quite fast but some plants that respond poorly to topping might have stunted growth for a while. It is possible to top a plant many times, each time the number of main shoots will double. Give your plants some time to grow before you top them, if they are topped to early they might get stunted for a while. I do top them quite early sometimes as you can probably tell from the pictures that I have included. Go by your feeling, once the plants look strong enough you can start topping and training them. 







This is a good way of training the plant if one wants to make the most out of the space available. Topping is also a good way of slowing down plants that tend to stretch a lot, as each time the plant is topped it will redirect energy to a greater number of shoots. The new shoots will never grow as large as the untopped main shoot will but they will most likely produce a larger crop. 









(Credit to the original creator of this picture)​
There is also a technique called FIM (Fuck I Missed) topping. By leaving a small portion of the growth on the main shoot intact, the plant will for some reason assume that four shoots, instead of two, are the main shoots and they will grow evenly in height. The success of this method is usually up to the luck of the draw but you should make the cut circular so that the remaining tissue forms a cup. The same result can however be achieved by topping the plant twice.









Here are some plants in various stages of training.​


*Training*​

Topping the plant is only the first step in the process of training a plant for a super sized crop. After the plant has been topped many times over and starts to gain size, it is time to start training it. 

It is not necessary to top the plant in order to start the training. Some people prefer to leave the plant untopped and tie down the main shoot at ground level instead. This will have the same effect as topping it because once again, the auxin transport system located in the main shoot will dictate how the plant grows. When the main shoot is tied down, all shoots above it will grow more rapidly as the plant now assumes that these are the main shoots.


​
Training the plant is this way is called Low Stress Training or LST. As long as the main shoot is kept lower than the surrounding branches, they will grow rapidly in height.

These diagrams, originally posted by big_buddha, give a good picture of what I am talking about. These are excellent diagrams so many thanks to the creator. 

















It is possible to keep tying down each new branch as it grows, which will result in a plant that grows into a dense bush. LST training combined with topping can be a very effective way of creating a plant that makes use of all the available space. The trick here is to top the plant at each new node and to keep the internodes as short as possible. Training the plant in this manner takes some time and there is no way to reach good results by being in a hurry. As you can see, the plant in this picture has been both topped and trained. If you look closely you can see where the branches have been tied to the pot.







There are many ways to train a plant, each plant requires a slightly different treatment. The goal is however to get a plant that looks like the one in the picture above. Once that plant goes into flowering it will have many branches with many nodes, you can probably see what I mean. Once the bush gains size and starts to stretch, you will have to start pruning it carefully and wisely.

Just to demonstrate how differently plants can be trained, here are some pictures of plants in early training. All of them were topped first. By training a plant you can also slow down the stretch, especially in tropical sativas. 







This Oldtimers Haze was stretching a lot and had quite long internodes so I topped it and trained it to grow around itself and eventually it grew into a sphere.








This Kali Mist plant did not like to be topped so I tried to slow it down by tying down the branches vertically. In the end this plant preferred a few main colas so I stopped the training shortly after. Some plants will resist any attempts of training and respond poorly when you try. These plants will probably yield more when left untopped.



​
Here is an example of a Ingemars Punch plant that went through some serious LST training. This plant resembles a creeper vine more than a bush. Here the goal was to keep the plant as low as possible but usually the plant is allowed to grow in size and height so that it produces a larger crop. This example however illustrates the possibilities when it comes to training. Remember that even if your grow room is limited in height, you are not restricted to growing solely lowryders or other strains that stay low, as any plant can be trained to grow in any manner or form. This opens up possibilities for stealthy cab and pc grows. All you have to to is reserve some time for the training during veg and perhaps you will have to continue the training during flowering as well, like in the example above. Anything is possible.




*Scrogging*​







Scrogging, or Screen of Green means that you suspend a net over the plants and allow them to grow through it. This makes it easier to separate the growing branches so that they cover the entire area of the grow room. The scrog net also provides support as the buds can often become so heavy that that the branches cannot support them any more and break under the weight. Thereby the scrog net also removes the need for noisy fans, used to make the stems stronger through the waving effect. Personally never use fans due to limited space. 

I usually train the plants for up to three months before flipping the switch, which means that they are thick stemmed and quite large in size. Although plants can be kept very low with training, my aim is to grow large and busy plants that produce the maximum amount of buds. Due to the long vegetative period, the plants are strong and healthy with an abundance of bud sites. 

I try to keep the canopy even by topping the plants that stretch more but sometimes it is impossible, especially when growing both indicas and sativas at the same time. One has to adjust according to the plants and direct longer branches to the corners of the grow room, sometimes the only option is to tie the branches horizontally so that they are resting on the scrog net. This can be a strange sight as the buds keep growing vertically out of the side of the flower.

The basic idea is that the training should be complete by the time the plants start flowering and grow through the net. Sometimes a second scrog net is necessary higher up if the plants need further support. 

There are also different methods when it comes to scrogging, some people tilt the net so that one side is higher than the other, as this provides a greater surface area for the buds. 

Some of the LST and other techniques mentioned here can also be applied to the "Sea of Green" or SOG method of growing, where many small plants are grown instead of a few larger ones for a quick and bountiful harvest. This method is a good alternative for smaller growrooms. Plants should not be topped when using the SOG method as the idea here is to harvest the main cola from a whole bunch of smaller plants and topping them will only slow them down. Although the smaller plants can be trained using these methods, it is probably better to just grow more plants instead for a maximized crop. 



*Pruning*​







When the plant is left to grow as it chooses, it usually has more branches than it has the energy to support. This means that a lot of energy is wasted on smaller branches, especially the lower ones. The energy need is so spread out that in extreme cases flowering takes a very long time as the plant tries to supply energy evenly to every location. By removing some of the less important and weaker branches, you can ensure that the larger branches produce a greater amount of high quality bud. The bud on the lower branches that receive less light usually end up as single pop corn buds that never truly mature, so it is best to remove them at an early stage. You become the investment planner for you plants. Observe the growth and remove any branch that has long internodes (the space between the nodes) and any branch that stays significantly lower than the main shoots. These branches will get very little light and they will also have a hard time to find they way up to the well lit area. Most of the time I end up removing almost all the growth underneath the scrog net, I only leave the fan leafs intact until the plant drops them by itself after the energy has been recovered. 

When it comes to removing leaf material opinions vary, some remove leafs and others, like myself, chose not to. I have tried both methods and can honestly say that there is no positive effect really from removing leafs. Keep in mind that fan leafs are the primary location for photosynthesis and that the plant also stores surplus energy in them. By removing the leafs you do double harm, you handicap the plants ability to produce vital energy and you also remove the energy that has already been stored for future use. Furthermore, although it cannot be observed with the naked eye, light actually passes through the leafs and that is why some of the lower leafs stay green throughout the entire grow. It is better to tuck or tie the leafs under the canopy so that light reaches more bud sites, or alternatively cut the leafs in half. Since most of the photosynthetic activity takes place in the fan leafs, the buds themselves do not need light, in other words, bud sites are activated by light when it hits the node but the energy is produced and transported to the buds from the leafs. This is where a scrog net also comes in handy, you can tie down the leafs without removing them and thereby allow more light to reach the buds while no energy is lost.

Topping and training is also a good way to keep mother plants from growing too large. There are several good threads on how to keep bonsai moms on this forum so I will not venture further into that topic. 

The combination of all the techniques described here always gives me the best result. I have tried growing plants in every possible manner, and topping, training and pruning produces the largest crops by far. All grow rooms are different and so are each strain of cannabis, in fact, every plant is different, so you will have to try out what works best for you but I hope that this guide at least gave you an idea of what my method is.


----------



## growman3666 (May 2, 2009)

Update.


Lsted a lot of the plants and topped all
gave biggest some grow big yesterday


Some little guys











2 days after LST







Plot 1









































I found a good spot






Big Female


----------



## red420neck (May 3, 2009)

aw man! there doin real good! i just had four plants stolen. but my big female is still alive and doing good. hows it goin?


----------



## blazedklown (May 3, 2009)

damn red your the second person that has had their plants stolen. thats fucked up ppl r greedy sond of bitches


----------



## red420neck (May 3, 2009)

yeah. it was some basers im pretty sure. saw them sneakin around yesterday. about to shoot emmmm


----------



## peacemane420 (May 3, 2009)

nice information!!! that was pretty useful... i emailed it to my mom cuz shes growin now too! but shes lucky! she lives in the woods in the middle of nowhere so she has ten plants growin right now. im so jealous.

i love bagseed! they always are so fun. ive gotten some bombass bud from them.... =)
they all are lookin healthy! that big momma is doin divine!


----------



## growman3666 (May 3, 2009)

red420neck said:


> aw man! there doin real good! i just had four plants stolen. but my big female is still alive and doing good. hows it goin?


 
thanks bro,
damn thats some bullshit 
buy a goose and stick it by your plants, they will never come back
haha




peacemane420 said:


> nice information!!! that was pretty useful... i emailed it to my mom cuz shes growin now too! but shes lucky! she lives in the woods in the middle of nowhere so she has ten plants growin right now. im so jealous.
> 
> i love bagseed! they always are so fun. ive gotten some bombass bud from them.... =)
> they all are lookin healthy! that big momma is doin divine!


lol yea its good info
you should gorrila grow in the woods
big mamas boomin
all others are responding to lst very well


----------



## red420neck (May 4, 2009)

a goose? haha i was thinkin a bobcat on a long chain. how was that bud you clipped? dried yet?


----------



## growman3666 (May 4, 2009)

red420neck said:


> a goose? haha i was thinkin a bobcat on a long chain. how was that bud you clipped? dried yet?


 
which bud bro?
the one from two weeks ago?
if so it was my 420 nug lol it was premature but got me a soaring high
hahah a bobcat would be scared and a goose would attack a motherfucker
specially if its got eggs


----------



## blazedklown (May 4, 2009)

hell yea i seen that on jorge's video they'll deff fuck someone up lmao couls always get croc by crocky talk with steve irwins wife


----------



## stillhigh (May 4, 2009)

i say set a bear trap and wait till you hear a scream go outside shootem and feed them to wolves lol


----------



## red420neck (May 4, 2009)

haha. i know where some are in my hood. butttt im not bout to steal a bird and get attacked. ill go with the bear trap and gun :]


----------



## growman3666 (May 4, 2009)

hahahahah there ya go that shit works


----------



## captcannabis420 (May 20, 2009)

weres the harvest pics???


----------



## crippledguy (May 21, 2009)

growmann get back at me brotha


----------



## stillhigh (Jun 9, 2009)

where the hell everybody go


----------



## captcannabis420 (Jun 9, 2009)

stillhigh said:


> where the hell everybody go


 
everybody went on a trip to bangladesh.haha im still here


----------



## blazedklown (Jun 10, 2009)

i missed the boat. there a second one? whats up guys


----------



## stillhigh (Jun 10, 2009)

i know i been on vacation but damn!!! lol yo gman where is the pics??? i just started my white widow outside but where i have it, it gets some sun but not alot but thats the only security wise spot i can put it. is that good enough?


----------



## captcannabis420 (Jun 10, 2009)

blazedklown said:


> i missed the boat. there a second one? whats up guys


boat????they took a hovercraft.haha i think gmans gettin lazy on us.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jun 10, 2009)

he might not have anything to show? thought he was harvesting and then there wouldnt be anything flowering till july? anyway hope to see what you got gman!!


----------



## captcannabis420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> he might not have anything to show? thought he was harvesting and then there wouldnt be anything flowering till july? anyway hope to see what you got gman!!


 
tru but i like to look at vegging plants too.


----------



## blazedklown (Jun 12, 2009)

nothing like seeing a plant grow into its prime.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Jun 13, 2009)

blazedklown said:


> nothing like seeing a plant grow into its prime.


 
exactly my point


----------



## clowdy (Jun 17, 2009)

hey whats up growman im back :0)


----------



## nubb4grow (Jul 6, 2009)

anything new


----------



## stillhigh (Jul 19, 2009)

gman where u at??????


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 8, 2009)

yo yo growman!

hope everythings swell, take care holmes!


----------



## red420neck (Sep 9, 2009)

hey g-man. long time no talk. hows it going? any growin? im still having a theft problem... everytime i get nice plants going and flowering little fucking kids take them..


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 10, 2010)

growman3666 said:


> ahah
> i go out on fridays to drink,
> i do not hunt in corbitt
> i have property right behind moroso and in misouri
> check this 10 pointer from bolivar missouri


 Where i am from that is called a 5 point white tail


----------



## TheSchwarts (Jan 22, 2010)

Geeze it's been awhile, how is shit goin' growman? Got any nice babies up?


----------



## mex2425 (Jan 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me whats wrong with my plant? this is one out of three all the same strain from same mother.

The other 2 are going mint still lush as pics in profile.

This ones leaves have gone a pale green or something and the leaves are folding downwards and are dry and britle.

Rep to anyone who can figure this one out I've searched the net and books and cant come up with a good answer. 
I've flushed with no difference and my ph/ppm is correct it may of flucuated a week or so ago tho. i am so close to a great smoke crop! please help


----------

